# SENZA PROVE ... SOLO SENSAZIONI ...



## Desert Rose (14 Settembre 2011)

Ciao a tutti, solito copione, mio marito (47anni) la sua collega(37) da una parte, io(42)dall'altra, nostro figlio nel mezzo. 
 Lui che parla di Lei troppo spesso, lui che sostiene che tra loro c'e' solo una bella amicizia, che c'e' un feeling intellettuale(questa mi ha fatto proprio ridere) Lui che però ha l'esigenza di ricavarsi degli spazi (mai avuta in 15 anni di matrimonio) che in agosto se na va con lei un giorno al mare perchè hanno una passione in comune(la subacquea) e io invece che non faccio immersioni ovviamente a casa. Inutile dirVi che mi sono sentita morire, ho parlato con lui e ho chiesto che mi dicesse le cose con onestà ne ho parlato con tranquillità assoluta, so che dopo tanti anni sono cose che possono capitare, (anche a me è successo di provare trasporto per altre persone ma ho sempre messo sul piatto della bilancia il mio rapporto e il rispetto per mio marito) lui ha negato ogni coinvolgimento sessuale, mi detto che non è un bastardo e che non mi farebbe mai questo. Mi ha detto che non vuole più questi "spazi" che mi aveva chiesto all'inizio però adesso si è messo in testa di farmi conoscere questa collega perchè dice lui questa sarebbe la prova che è tutto alla luce del sole. Io al solo pensiero di trovarmela di fronte sto malissimo che devo fare??


----------



## Mari' (14 Settembre 2011)

Desert Rose ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, solito copione, mio marito (47anni) la sua collega(37) da una parte, io(42)dall'altra, nostro figlio nel mezzo.
> Lui che parla di Lei troppo spesso, lui che sostiene che tra loro c'e' solo una bella amicizia, che c'e' un feeling intellettuale(questa mi ha fatto proprio ridere) Lui che però ha l'esigenza di ricavarsi degli spazi (mai avuta in 15 anni di matrimonio) che in agosto se na va con lei un giorno al mare perchè hanno una passione in comune(la subacquea) e io invece che non faccio immersioni ovviamente a casa. Inutile dirVi che mi sono sentita morire, ho parlato con lui e ho chiesto che mi dicesse le cose con onestà ne ho parlato con tranquillità assoluta, so che dopo tanti anni sono cose che possono capitare, (anche a me è successo di provare trasporto per altre persone ma ho sempre messo sul piatto della bilancia il mio rapporto e il rispetto per mio marito) lui ha negato ogni coinvolgimento sessuale, mi detto che non è un bastardo e che non mi farebbe mai questo. Mi ha detto che non vuole più questi "spazi" che mi aveva chiesto all'inizio però adesso si è messo in testa di farmi conoscere questa collega perchè dice lui questa sarebbe la prova che è tutto alla luce del sole. Io al solo pensiero di trovarmela di fronte sto malissimo *che devo fare??*


Prova a conoscerla.

Benvenuta tra noi!


----------



## Nocciola (14 Settembre 2011)

Desert Rose ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, solito copione, mio marito (47anni) la sua collega(37) da una parte, io(42)dall'altra, nostro figlio nel mezzo.
> Lui che parla di Lei troppo spesso, lui che sostiene che tra loro c'e' solo una bella amicizia, che c'e' un feeling intellettuale(questa mi ha fatto proprio ridere) Lui che però ha l'esigenza di ricavarsi degli spazi (mai avuta in 15 anni di matrimonio) che in agosto se na va con lei un giorno al mare perchè hanno una passione in comune(la subacquea) e io invece che non faccio immersioni ovviamente a casa. Inutile dirVi che mi sono sentita morire, ho parlato con lui e ho chiesto che mi dicesse le cose con onestà ne ho parlato con tranquillità assoluta, so che dopo tanti anni sono cose che possono capitare, (anche a me è successo di provare trasporto per altre persone ma ho sempre messo sul piatto della bilancia il mio rapporto e il rispetto per mio marito) lui ha negato ogni coinvolgimento sessuale, mi detto che non è un bastardo e che non mi farebbe mai questo. Mi ha detto che non vuole più questi "spazi" che mi aveva chiesto all'inizio però adesso si è messo in testa di farmi conoscere questa collega perchè dice lui questa sarebbe la prova che è tutto alla luce del sole. Io al solo pensiero di trovarmela di fronte sto malissimo che devo fare??


Io accetterei di conoscerla. Credo che a pelle capirai se fai bene  a fidarti oppure no.
Benvenuta


----------



## MK (14 Settembre 2011)

Concordo anch'io.


----------



## Desert Rose (14 Settembre 2011)

Grazie ragazze, è quello che ho pensato di fare anche se la cosa mi pesa molto. La domanda che mi tormenta è questa: "può l'uomo che mi è al fianco da più di vent'anni, per difendersi dalle accuse, umiliarmi al punto da farmi conoscere la sua amante?


----------



## lunaiena (14 Settembre 2011)

Desert Rose ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, solito copione, mio marito (47anni) la sua collega(37) da una parte, io(42)dall'altra, nostro figlio nel mezzo.
> Lui che parla di Lei troppo spesso, lui che sostiene che tra loro c'e' solo una bella amicizia, che c'e' un feeling intellettuale(questa mi ha fatto proprio ridere) Lui che però ha l'esigenza di ricavarsi degli spazi (mai avuta in 15 anni di matrimonio) che in agosto se na va con lei un giorno al mare perchè hanno una passione in comune(la subacquea) e io invece che non faccio immersioni ovviamente a casa. Inutile dirVi che mi sono sentita morire, ho parlato con lui e ho chiesto che mi dicesse le cose con onestà ne ho parlato con tranquillità assoluta, so che dopo tanti anni sono cose che possono capitare, (anche a me è successo di provare trasporto per altre persone ma ho sempre messo sul piatto della bilancia il mio rapporto e il rispetto per mio marito) lui ha negato ogni coinvolgimento sessuale, mi detto che non è un bastardo e che non mi farebbe mai questo. Mi ha detto che non vuole più questi "spazi" che mi aveva chiesto all'inizio però adesso si è messo in testa di farmi conoscere questa collega perchè dice lui questa sarebbe la prova che è tutto alla luce del sole. Io al solo pensiero di trovarmela di fronte sto malissimo che devo fare??


io anche proverei a conoscerla ....


ciao


----------



## lunaiena (14 Settembre 2011)

Desert Rose ha detto:


> Grazie ragazze, è quello che ho pensato di fare anche se la cosa mi pesa molto. La domanda che mi tormenta è questa: "può l'uomo che mi è al fianco da più di vent'anni, per difendersi dalle accuse, umiliarmi al punto da farmi conoscere la sua amante?


come sei arrivata alla conclusione che è la sua amante????


----------



## Mari' (14 Settembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> come sei arrivata alla conclusione che è la sua amante????


Lo dice nel titolo


----------



## MK (14 Settembre 2011)

Desert Rose ha detto:


> Grazie ragazze, è quello che ho pensato di fare anche se la cosa mi pesa molto. La domanda che mi tormenta è questa: "può l'uomo che mi è al fianco da più di vent'anni, per difendersi dalle accuse, umiliarmi al punto da farmi conoscere la sua amante?


Fosse davvero la sua amante non te la farebbe conoscere. Magari diventate amiche


----------



## Kid (14 Settembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Fosse davvero la sua amante non te la farebbe conoscere. Magari diventate amiche


Non concordo per nulla! :unhappy:


----------



## MK (14 Settembre 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Non concordo per nulla! :unhappy:


Su cosa non concordi?


----------



## Kid (14 Settembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Su cosa non concordi?


Naturalmente per la mia esperienza, ma anche perchè se dovesse passare l'esame, avrebbe strada completamente sgombra in futuro.

E poi perchè non credo in assoluto all'amicizia tra uomo e donna.

Naturalmente mi auguro che questo non sia il caso.


----------



## Desert Rose (14 Settembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> come sei arrivata alla conclusione che è la sua amante????


E' cambiato caratterialmente è più sicuro di sè quasi un pò sbruffone, si sente molto figo, e poi un'eccessiva cura della sua persona quando va in ufficio, inoltre durante i nostri chiarimenti mi ha detto che da parte di Lei c'e' un interesse nei suoi confronti e che la cosa lo gratifica. E  comunque conoscendolo negherebbe alla morte anche l'evidenza.


----------



## lunaiena (14 Settembre 2011)

Desert Rose ha detto:


> Grazie ragazze, è quello che ho pensato di fare anche se la cosa mi pesa molto. La domanda che mi tormenta è questa: "può l'uomo che mi è al fianco da più di vent'anni, per difendersi dalle accuse, umiliarmi al punto da farmi conoscere la sua amante?





Mari' ha detto:


> Lo dice nel titolo



si ok ...ma a me pare che piu di una sensazione la  sua sia gia una conclusione ....


----------



## MK (14 Settembre 2011)

Desert Rose ha detto:


> E' cambiato caratterialmente è più sicuro di sè quasi un pò sbruffone, si sente molto figo, e poi un'eccessiva cura della sua persona quando va in ufficio, inoltre durante i nostri chiarimenti mi ha detto che da parte di Lei c'e' un interesse nei suoi confronti e che la cosa lo gratifica. E  comunque conoscendolo negherebbe alla morte anche l'evidenza.


Bisogna conoscere il nemico per poi riuscire ad affrontarlo... Mi pare un comportamento da uomo insicuro, forse lo fa soltanto per attirare la tua attenzione. Tra voi come va?


----------



## MK (14 Settembre 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Naturalmente per la mia esperienza, ma anche perchè se dovesse passare l'esame, avrebbe strada completamente sgombra in futuro.
> 
> *E poi perchè non credo in assoluto all'amicizia tra uomo e donna.*
> 
> Naturalmente mi auguro che questo non sia il caso.


Invece esiste.


----------



## sienne (14 Settembre 2011)

Desert Rose ha detto:


> E' cambiato caratterialmente è più sicuro di sè quasi un pò sbruffone, si sente molto figo, e poi un'eccessiva cura della sua persona quando va in ufficio, inoltre durante i nostri chiarimenti mi ha detto che da parte di Lei c'e' un interesse nei suoi confronti e che la cosa lo gratifica. E  comunque conoscendolo negherebbe alla morte anche l'evidenza.


Ciao,

E lui la frequenta, pur sapendo che lei nutre un certo interesse?
O sta giocando con lei … o sta per prendere per fessa te … comunque entrambi i comportamenti non sono carini … 

sienne


----------



## Kid (14 Settembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Invece esiste.


Provamelo. E non venirmi a dire che è perchè tu hai un grande amico, perchè sarebbe troppo facile. Anche se effettivamente se tra i due non ci fosse la benchè minima attrazione, la cosa potrebbe essere fattibile.


----------



## Desert Rose (14 Settembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Invece esiste.


Secondo me esiste se si è amici da bambini perchè ci si sente quasi fratelli, oppure se si è stati amanti si può restare amici, se no da parte di uno dei due c'e' sempre qualcosa di più.


----------



## kay76 (14 Settembre 2011)

Desert Rose ha detto:


> E' cambiato caratterialmente è più sicuro di sè quasi un pò sbruffone, si sente molto figo, e poi un'eccessiva cura della sua persona quando va in ufficio, inoltre durante i nostri chiarimenti mi ha detto che da parte di Lei c'e' un interesse nei suoi confronti e che la cosa lo gratifica. E  comunque conoscendolo negherebbe alla morte anche l'evidenza.


Ciao,
 a tutti "piace piacere", tuo marito si sarà ringalluzzito visto che la collega prova interesse.
Ma se lui vuole fartela conoscere...
Se anche a lei le sta bene conoscerti...tenderei a credere che si tratti solo di amicizia.

Concordo con Mk, il "nemico" bisogna conoscerlo per combatterlo.


----------



## MK (14 Settembre 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Provamelo. E non venirmi a dire che è perchè tu hai un grande amico, perchè sarebbe troppo facile. Anche se effettivamente se tra i due non ci fosse la benchè minima attrazione, la cosa potrebbe essere fattibile.


Allora mettiamola così, per una donna avere un amico è facile. Per un uomo, forse, è più complicato. Solite storie, ogni lasciata è persa.


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Settembre 2011)

Desert Rose ha detto:


> E' cambiato caratterialmente è più sicuro di sè quasi un pò sbruffone, si sente molto figo, e poi un'eccessiva cura della sua persona quando va in ufficio, inoltre durante i nostri chiarimenti mi ha detto che da parte di Lei c'e' un interesse nei suoi confronti e che la cosa lo gratifica. E  comunque conoscendolo negherebbe alla morte anche l'evidenza.


E' così che può cominciare. Passare il limite e' una sua scelta. Se perde le redini della cosa....


----------



## Desert Rose (14 Settembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> E' così che può cominciare. Passare il limite e' una sua scelta. Se perde le redini della cosa....


Stare qui ferma a guardare fa male.


----------



## Kid (14 Settembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Allora mettiamola così, per una donna avere un amico è facile. Per un uomo, forse, è più complicato. Solite storie, ogni lasciata è persa.


Te lo concedo.


----------



## lunaiena (14 Settembre 2011)

Desert Rose ha detto:


> E' cambiato caratterialmente è più sicuro di sè quasi un pò sbruffone, si sente molto figo, e poi un'eccessiva cura della sua persona quando va in ufficio, inoltre durante i nostri chiarimenti mi ha detto che da parte di Lei c'e' un interesse nei suoi confronti e che la cosa lo gratifica. E  comunque conoscendolo negherebbe alla morte anche l'evidenza.


ok....
pero torna indietro ...mi sembra che hai scritto che è successo anche a te e hai comunque saputo fin dove arrivare ....


----------



## sienne (14 Settembre 2011)

Ciao,

Ma un’amicizia è possibile, se una parte prova di più … cioè il suo sentimento va oltre? 

sienne


----------



## Desert Rose (14 Settembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Bisogna conoscere il nemico per poi riuscire ad affrontarlo... Mi pare un comportamento da uomo insicuro, forse lo fa soltanto per attirare la tua attenzione. Tra voi come va?


Tra noi per certi versi va meglio di prima, c'e' solo il tarlo della gelosia che mi rode per cui non reisco ad essere spontanea come un tempo. Preticamente non riesco a rilassarmi sono sempre tesa.


----------



## MK (14 Settembre 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> Ma un’amicizia è possibile, se una parte prova di più … cioè il suo sentimento va oltre?
> 
> sienne


Innamorarsi di una persona che non ci ricambia se non si hanno 15 anni la vedo difficile. Provare attrazione fisica è possibile, ma non è che automaticamente si vada a letto con tutti/tutte quelle che troviamo attraenti. Anche perchè l'amicizia poi inevitabilmente si rovina. Comunque in questo caso mi sembra che al marito interessi più la reazione della moglie che l'amicizia con la collega...


----------



## Desert Rose (14 Settembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> ok....
> pero torna indietro ...mi sembra che hai scritto che è successo anche a te e hai comunque saputo fin dove arrivare ....


Si mi è successo di provare attrazione per qualcun altro, sono umana,  ma quando mi sono resa conto che la cosa poteva sconfinare in una relazione clandestina  ho evitato di frequentarlo, perchè tengo troppo a mio marito per mettere a repentaglio quello che abbiamo costruito insieme.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Settembre 2011)

Desert Rose ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, solito copione, mio marito (47anni) la sua collega(37) da una parte, io(42)dall'altra, nostro figlio nel mezzo.
> Lui che parla di Lei troppo spesso, lui che sostiene che tra loro c'e' solo una bella amicizia, che c'e' un feeling intellettuale(questa mi ha fatto proprio ridere) Lui che però ha l'esigenza di ricavarsi degli spazi (mai avuta in 15 anni di matrimonio) che in agosto se na va con lei un giorno al mare perchè hanno una passione in comune(la subacquea) e io invece che non faccio immersioni ovviamente a casa. Inutile dirVi che mi sono sentita morire, ho parlato con lui e ho chiesto che mi dicesse le cose con onestà ne ho parlato con tranquillità assoluta, so che dopo tanti anni sono cose che possono capitare, (anche a me è successo di provare trasporto per altre persone ma ho sempre messo sul piatto della bilancia il mio rapporto e il rispetto per mio marito) lui ha negato ogni coinvolgimento sessuale, mi detto che non è un bastardo e che non mi farebbe mai questo. Mi ha detto che non vuole più questi "spazi" che mi aveva chiesto all'inizio però adesso si è messo in testa di farmi conoscere questa collega perchè dice lui questa sarebbe la prova che è tutto alla luce del sole. Io al solo pensiero di trovarmela di fronte sto malissimo che devo fare??


ciao

Mi sento di dirti questo: ascolta i campanelli di allarme che ti suonano, ma non per questo esagerare nel confrontarti con tuo marito, dialoga dialoga e dialoga serenamente! Mia moglie mi ha tradito con un collega, un collega che io conoscevo e con cui tutti assieme siamo stati a cena, Io, moglie, collega e fidanzata del collega. quando ancora tra loro non cera nulla a me questi campanelli suonarono eccome, e nonostante il dialogo che avevo e che ho con la moglie, il fattaccio successe. So che leggendomi non starai bene, ma il mio è soltanto uno dei tanti casi, e non necessariamente deve rispecchiare il tuo. 
Ciao 
Claudio


----------



## melania (14 Settembre 2011)

Desert Rose ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, solito copione, mio marito (47anni) la sua collega(37) da una parte, io(42)dall'altra, nostro figlio nel mezzo.
> Lui che parla di Lei troppo spesso, lui che sostiene che tra loro c'e' solo una bella amicizia, che c'e' un feeling intellettuale(questa mi ha fatto proprio ridere) Lui che però ha l'esigenza di ricavarsi degli spazi (mai avuta in 15 anni di matrimonio) che in agosto se na va con lei un giorno al mare perchè hanno una passione in comune(la subacquea) e io invece che non faccio immersioni ovviamente a casa. Inutile dirVi che mi sono sentita morire, ho parlato con lui e ho chiesto che mi dicesse le cose con onestà ne ho parlato con tranquillità assoluta, so che dopo tanti anni sono cose che possono capitare, (anche a me è successo di provare trasporto per altre persone ma ho sempre messo sul piatto della bilancia il mio rapporto e il rispetto per mio marito) lui ha negato ogni coinvolgimento sessuale, mi detto che non è un bastardo e che non mi farebbe mai questo. Mi ha detto che non vuole più questi "spazi" che mi aveva chiesto all'inizio però adesso si è messo in testa di farmi conoscere questa collega perchè dice lui questa sarebbe la prova che è tutto alla luce del sole. Io al solo pensiero di trovarmela di fronte sto malissimo che devo fare??


Ciao, posso dire mia cara..perché abbiamo molto in comune e mi sembra già di conoscerti un po'.
Suggerirei, per quella che è la mia esperienza, senz'altro di accettare di incontrarla..la lei. Una sera a cena, magari che non ci sia tuo figlio.
Invita, però anche qualcun'altro, qualcuno che ti sia molto vicino, non so una sorella o un'amica se lo preferisci, qualcuno del cui giudizio ti fidi veramente e a cui devi confidare preventivamente i tuoi dubbi. La presenza di questa persona ti servirà a sentirti più forte e poi a scambiare le opinioni del dopo. Ah poi, ultima cosa, ma non meno importante: quella sera cerca di essere più bella che puoi e mostrati sicura, assolutamente non gelosa e sii gentile.
Alla fine, però, tieni gli occhi aperti perché come hai già detto tu dopo tanti anni le cose possono accadere e spesso le colleghe si trovano lì a passare proprio nel momento giusto.
Ti ho detto tutto quello che avrei voluto qualcuno dicesse a me qualche anno fa.
Un abbraccio forte.


----------



## Desert Rose (14 Settembre 2011)

melania ha detto:


> Ciao, posso dire mia cara..perché abbiamo molto in comune e mi sembra già di conoscerti un po'.
> Suggerirei, per quella che è la mia esperienza, senz'altro di accettare di incontrarla..la lei. Una sera a cena, magari che non ci sia tuo figlio.
> Invita, però anche qualcun'altro, qualcuno che ti sia molto vicino, non so una sorella o un'amica se lo preferisci, qualcuno del cui giudizio ti fidi veramente e a cui devi confidare preventivamente i tuoi dubbi. La presenza di questa persona ti servirà a sentirti più forte e poi a scambiare le opinioni del dopo. Ah poi, ultima cosa, ma non meno importante: quella sera cerca di essere più bella che puoi e mostrati sicura, assolutamente non gelosa e sii gentile.
> Alla fine, però, tieni gli occhi aperti perché come hai già detto tu dopo tanti anni le cose possono accadere e spesso le colleghe si trovano lì a passare proprio nel momento giusto.
> ...


Grazie cara Melania, farò tesoro delle tue parole


----------



## Desert Rose (14 Settembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> ciao
> 
> Mi sento di dirti questo: ascolta i campanelli di allarme che ti suonano, ma non per questo esagerare nel confrontarti con tuo marito, dialoga dialoga e dialoga serenamente! Mia moglie mi ha tradito con un collega, un collega che io conoscevo e con cui tutti assieme siamo stati a cena, Io, moglie, collega e fidanzata del collega. quando ancora tra loro non cera nulla a me questi campanelli suonarono eccome, e nonostante il dialogo che avevo e che ho con la moglie, il fattaccio successe. So che leggendomi non starai bene, ma il mio è soltanto uno dei tanti casi, e non necessariamente deve rispecchiare il tuo.
> Ciao
> Claudio


Grazie anche a te Claudio, ogni consiglio è ben accetto e ogni esperienza può insegnare qualcosa. 
Ora devo andare anche se avrei tante cose da chiedere sia a te che a Melania. mi rifarò appena possibile.
E grazie a tutti voi che mi avete risposto, parlare mi ha fatto bene!


----------



## Mari' (14 Settembre 2011)

Senti Desert Rose mi e' venuta un'idea  tu (a sorpresa) organizza una festa di benventa all'amica di tuo marito :mrgreen: chiama gli amici piu' fidati, ci vogliono per questa serata  e cercate d'imitare fedelmente il video


[video=youtube;c-lrE2JcO44]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c-lrE2JcO44[/video]​

Sorprenderai non solo "lei" ma anche lui  :up: :mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (14 Settembre 2011)

Desert Rose ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, solito copione, mio marito (47anni) la sua collega(37) da una parte, io(42)dall'altra, nostro figlio nel mezzo.
> Lui che parla di Lei troppo spesso, lui che sostiene che tra loro c'e' solo una bella amicizia, che c'e' un feeling intellettuale(questa mi ha fatto proprio ridere) Lui che però ha l'esigenza di ricavarsi degli spazi (mai avuta in 15 anni di matrimonio) che in agosto se na va con lei un giorno al mare perchè hanno una passione in comune(la subacquea) e io invece che non faccio immersioni ovviamente a casa. Inutile dirVi che mi sono sentita morire, ho parlato con lui e ho chiesto che mi dicesse le cose con onestà ne ho parlato con tranquillità assoluta, so che dopo tanti anni sono cose che possono capitare, (anche a me è successo di provare trasporto per altre persone ma ho sempre messo sul piatto della bilancia il mio rapporto e il rispetto per mio marito) lui ha negato ogni coinvolgimento sessuale, mi detto che non è un bastardo e che non mi farebbe mai questo. Mi ha detto che non vuole più questi "spazi" che mi aveva chiesto all'inizio però adesso si è messo in testa di farmi conoscere questa collega perchè dice lui questa sarebbe la prova che è tutto alla luce del sole. Io al solo pensiero di trovarmela di fronte sto malissimo che devo fare??


Ciao e forse benvenuta,non ti avevo mai letta qua'.
Senza offesa,e lo riscrivo.....e'forse il caldo africano che provoca questo??
Attenta perche'nessun uomo sano di mente presenta l'amante alla moglie....io non lo farei neanche con una pisola puntata alla tempia...a meno che..speri in un giochetto a tre


----------



## Eliade (14 Settembre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Senti Desert Rose mi e' venuta un'idea  tu (a sorpresa) organizza una festa di benventa all'amica di tuo marito :mrgreen: chiama gli amici piu' fidati, ci vogliono per questa serata  e cercate d'imitare fedelmente il video
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;c-lrE2JcO44]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c-lrE2JcO44[/video]​
> ...


:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:
Vorrei scrivere qualcosa...ma...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (14 Settembre 2011)

Desert Rose ha detto:


> Si mi è successo di provare attrazione per qualcun altro, sono umana,  ma quando mi sono resa conto che la cosa poteva sconfinare in una relazione clandestina  ho evitato di frequentarlo, perchè tengo troppo a mio marito per mettere a repentaglio quello che abbiamo costruito insieme.


uffa con sta stori dell'essere umaniiiiiii  (nn ce l'ho con te sia chiaro)

ora perche pensi che lui nn tenga a te e possa mettere a repentaglio quello che avete costruito insieme ????
anni fa è successo anche a me e con gli stessi campanelli d'allarme ma con la differenza che io l'ho lasciato fare nn gli e ne ho neanche parlato anche le mie solo sensazioni tanto pensavo che comunque nn erano parole o scenate che potevano cambiare le cose l'ho lasciato andare ho sempre pensato che alla fine spettasse a lui decidere  sia se dirmi le cose sia cosa fare ....
Alla fine poi credo abbia sofferto.... io come dico nn so fino a che punto si sono spinte le cose so solo per certo che si vedevano....
so che quando è finita io gli sono stata molto vicina ....


----------



## Mari' (14 Settembre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:
> Vorrei scrivere qualcosa...ma...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Pero' l'idea e' geniale dai :strepitoso::risata::risata::risata:


----------



## stellanuova (14 Settembre 2011)

Mi è stato detto che anche gli uomini hanno un sesto senso quindi non dirò che solo le donne intuiscono
che c'è qualcosa che non quadra, diciamo che se si provano sensazioni sgradevoli come l'essere sempre
tesi, non è mai per paranoia.
Io credo nell'amicizia tra uomo e donna ma prima si deve superare insieme la prova non farei mai sesso
con te perchè non mi attizzi. Reciproco, ovvio.


----------



## Papero (14 Settembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> ciao
> 
> Mi sento di dirti questo: ascolta i campanelli di allarme che ti suonano, ma non per questo esagerare nel confrontarti con tuo marito, dialoga dialoga e dialoga serenamente! Mia moglie mi ha tradito con un collega, un collega che io conoscevo e con cui tutti assieme siamo stati a cena, Io, moglie, collega e fidanzata del collega. quando ancora tra loro non cera nulla a me questi campanelli suonarono eccome, e nonostante il dialogo che avevo e che ho con la moglie, il fattaccio successe. So che leggendomi non starai bene, ma il mio è soltanto uno dei tanti casi, e non necessariamente deve rispecchiare il tuo.
> Ciao
> Claudio


Ciao Desert Rose.

Anche la mia ex amante, come Claudio, organizzò una cena con i colleghi e i relativi coniugi prima di iniziare la relazione con me. Non saprei se è stato un caso ma certa gente ha delle deviazioni mentali incredibili. Solo tu conosci tuo marito al punto di capire a che gioco sta giocando, può essere anche che farti conoscere lei per tranquillizzarti sia un disegno di una mente diabolica. Accetta la sfida ma organizza la serata come ti hanno suggerito e studia l'avversaria... I sintomi che hai descritto di tuo marito sono i sintomi classici di colui che tradisce o sta per farlo...

In bocca al lupo


----------



## lothar57 (14 Settembre 2011)

Papero ha detto:


> Ciao Desert Rose.
> 
> Anche la mia ex amante, come Claudio, organizzò una cena con i colleghi e i relativi coniugi prima di iniziare la relazione con me. Non saprei se è stato un caso ma certa gente ha delle deviazioni mentali incredibili. Solo tu conosci tuo marito al punto di capire a che gioco sta giocando, può essere anche che farti conoscere lei per tranquillizzarti sia un disegno di una mente diabolica. Accetta la sfida ma organizza la serata come ti hanno suggerito e studia l'avversaria... I sintomi che hai descritto di tuo marito sono i sintomi classici di colui che tradisce o sta per farlo...
> 
> In bocca al lupo


ma che dici Papero...davvero????io credevo fossero amici che giocano a scopa.....e che all'amica piacessero i pesci marini...non ci posso credere..questa mi mancava

come fai a stare serio?


----------



## stellanuova (14 Settembre 2011)

I sintomi che hai descritto di tuo marito sono i sintomi classici di colui che tradisce o sta per farlo...

Ussignur ! Allora se sta per farlo bisogna trovare una soluzione affinchè NON lo faccia ....
Suggerimenti ?


----------



## Papero (14 Settembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma che dici Papero...davvero????io credevo fossero amici che giocano a scopa.....e che all'amica piacessero i pesci marini...non ci posso credere..questa mi mancava
> 
> come fai a stare serio?


Lothar, suo marito ha detto che vuole invitare la tipa in casa a far conoscere Desert Rose. O è sincero o è un traditore borderline bastardo e anche un po testa di minchia. Può essere anche che sia sincero, fino a prova contraria


----------



## Mari' (14 Settembre 2011)

Papero ha detto:


> Lothar, suo marito ha detto che vuole invitare la tipa in casa a far conoscere Desert Rose. O è sincero o è un traditore borderline bastardo e anche un po testa di minchia. Può essere anche che sia sincero, *fino a prova contraria*


Appunto :up: andiamoci piano.


----------



## Sole (14 Settembre 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Naturalmente per la mia esperienza, ma anche perchè se dovesse passare l'esame, avrebbe strada completamente sgombra in futuro.
> 
> *E poi perchè non credo in assoluto all'amicizia tra uomo e donna.*
> 
> Naturalmente mi auguro che questo non sia il caso.


Dite tutti così voi uomini, tanto che me ne sto convincendo anch'io.

Ma cos'è che vi schifa così tanto dell'amicizia tra uomo e donna? Me lo spiegate una volta per tutte?


----------



## Simy (14 Settembre 2011)

Papero ha detto:


> Lothar, suo marito ha detto che vuole invitare la tipa in casa a far conoscere Desert Rose. O è sincero o è un traditore borderline bastardo e anche un po testa di minchia. Può essere anche che sia sincero, fino a prova contraria


Quoto!


----------



## melania (14 Settembre 2011)

Papero ha detto:


> Ciao Desert Rose.
> 
> Anche la mia ex amante, come Claudio, organizzò una cena con i colleghi e i relativi coniugi prima di iniziare la relazione con me. Non saprei se è stato un caso ma certa gente ha delle deviazioni mentali incredibili. Solo tu conosci tuo marito al punto di capire a che gioco sta giocando, *può essere anche che farti conoscere lei per tranquillizzart*i sia un disegno di una mente diabolica. Accetta la sfida ma organizza la serata come ti hanno suggerito e studia l'avversaria... I sintomi che hai descritto di tuo marito sono i sintomi classici di colui che tradisce o sta per farlo...
> 
> In bocca al lupo


Ma come fai a pensare male se l'altro o l'altra ti sta seduto vicino, se lo/la conosci..e ti sembra innocuo, magari è anche gentile con te, ti fa qualche confidenza.......eppure, nel mio caso almeno, avrei proprio dovuto pensare male!


----------



## lunaiena (14 Settembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Dite tutti così voi uomini, tanto che me ne sto convincendo anch'io.
> 
> Ma cos'è che vi schifa così tanto dell'amicizia tra uomo e donna? Me lo spiegate una volta per tutte?


io credo nell'amicizia tra uomo e donna ma sono una donna 
secondo me la differenza sta che l'uomo ha il pisello....


----------



## Nordica (14 Settembre 2011)

Desert Rose ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, solito copione, mio marito (47anni) la sua collega(37) da una parte, io(42)dall'altra, nostro figlio nel mezzo.
> Lui che parla di Lei troppo spesso, lui che sostiene che tra loro c'e' solo una bella amicizia, che c'e' un feeling intellettuale(questa mi ha fatto proprio ridere) Lui che però ha l'esigenza di ricavarsi degli spazi (mai avuta in 15 anni di matrimonio) che in agosto se na va con lei un giorno al mare perchè hanno una passione in comune(la subacquea) e io invece che non faccio immersioni ovviamente a casa. Inutile dirVi che mi sono sentita morire, ho parlato con lui e ho chiesto che mi dicesse le cose con onestà ne ho parlato con tranquillità assoluta, so che dopo tanti anni sono cose che possono capitare, (anche a me è successo di provare trasporto per altre persone ma ho sempre messo sul piatto della bilancia il mio rapporto e il rispetto per mio marito) lui ha negato ogni coinvolgimento sessuale, mi detto che non è un bastardo e che non mi farebbe mai questo. Mi ha detto che non vuole più questi "spazi" che mi aveva chiesto all'inizio però adesso si è messo in testa di farmi conoscere questa collega perchè dice lui questa sarebbe la prova che è tutto alla luce del sole. Io al solo pensiero di trovarmela di fronte sto malissimo che devo fare??


trovati un 'amico' intelettuale anche te, e vedi come reagisce!

ma lo devi fare veramente e bene!

poi, conosci questa sua amica del cuore, si gentilissima e non fare vedere la gelosia!

Nordica***


----------



## melania (14 Settembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Dite tutti così voi uomini, tanto che me ne sto convincendo anch'io.
> 
> Ma cos'è che vi schifa così tanto dell'amicizia tra uomo e donna? Me lo spiegate una volta per tutte?


Mah, forse ti sembrerò cinica Sole... credo che sia rarissima l'amicizia in generale, fra uomini, fra donne così come fra uomo e donna.
Si poteva essere amici a vent'anni, e magari se si è molto fortunati, arrivati a quaranta te ne è rimasto qualcuno. Ma crearsi amicizie nuove e sincere quando non hai più la spensieratezza dell'età è difficilissimo, secondo me sono solo conoscenze.


----------



## Nordica (14 Settembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> io credo nell'amicizia tra uomo e donna ma sono una donna
> secondo me la differenza sta che l'uomo ha il pisello....


hai detto tutto!!!

Nordica***


----------



## Nordica (14 Settembre 2011)

mai avuto un amico che non ci ha provato prima o poi!

o forse ne ho avuto tanti, che poi hanno rovinato tutto, innamorandosi o provandoci!


Nordica***


----------



## lothar57 (14 Settembre 2011)

Papero ha detto:


> Lothar, suo marito ha detto che vuole invitare la tipa in casa a far conoscere Desert Rose. O è sincero o è un traditore borderline bastardo e anche un po testa di minchia. Può essere anche che sia sincero, fino a prova contraria


seeeeeeeeeeee.............e la Canalis e' S.Maria Goretti..........
cosa penso non lo posso scrivere qua'...dopo lo faccio in priv


----------



## UltimoSangre (14 Settembre 2011)

Mah...

Ma lei sa che tu sai che le piace tuo marito?
Chissà che bel clima in questa ipotetica cena...

Non so o tuo marito ti reputa una cogliona e si spiana la strada a farsi i propri cavoli facendoti conoscere la sua amante, e facendotela passare per TUA amica o appunto è tutto un fuoco di paglia...
Segui l'istinto...
Me l'hanno sempre consigliato, non l'ho mai fatto e ho sempre sbagliato.


----------



## Simy (14 Settembre 2011)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Mah...
> 
> Ma lei sa che tu sai che le piace tuo marito?
> Chissà che bel clima in questa ipotetica cena...
> ...


bisogna sempre seguire il proprio istinto....sempre!


----------



## lunaiena (14 Settembre 2011)

Nordica ha detto:


> mai avuto un amico che non ci ha provato prima o poi!
> 
> o forse ne ho avuto tanti, che poi hanno rovinato tutto, innamorandosi o provandoci!
> 
> ...


per me uguale .....
tu puoi parlare parlare e loro ascoltare ascoltare ma alla fine  salta fuori sto pisello che gli impedisce di ragionare credo perche dal momento che il pisello comincia a muoversi assorba tutto il sangue che fino a qualche momento prima era nel cervello.....


----------



## Sole (14 Settembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> io credo nell'amicizia tra uomo e donna ma sono una donna
> secondo me la differenza sta che l'uomo ha il pisello....


Voglio sperare che al mondo ci siano uomini che apprezzano l'amicizia femminile nonostante il pisello.

La cosa che mi rende triste non è il fatto che un uomo ci provi con un'amica... perchè non lo reputo un fatto in contraddizione con l'amicizia stessa. Voglio dire, che l'eros sia presente nel rapporto tra un uomo e la donna ci sta. Ci si può convivere e, a volte, si può superare senza che l'amicizia ne risenta.

Quello che mi intristisce è l'inutilità che spesso gli uomini associano all'amicizia femminile che non sia accompagnata dalla tensione erotica. Come se non valesse la pena frequentare una donna per pura amicizia. Perchè? Vorrei solo capire.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Settembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Voglio sperare che al mondo ci siano uomini che apprezzano l'amicizia femminile nonostante il pisello.
> 
> La cosa che mi rende triste non è il fatto che un uomo ci provi con un'amica... perchè non lo reputo un fatto in contraddizione con l'amicizia stessa. Voglio dire, che l'eros sia presente nel rapporto tra un uomo e la donna ci sta. Ci si può convivere e, a volte, si può superare senza che l'amicizia ne risenta.
> 
> Quello che mi intristisce è l'inutilità che spesso gli uomini associano all'amicizia femminile che non sia accompagnata dalla tensione erotica. Come se non valesse la pena frequentare una donna per pura amicizia. Perchè? Vorrei solo capire.


Anche a me piacerebbe capirlo.
Ah credo fermamente nell'amicizia tra uomo e donna. Forse perchè ho la fortuna di avere un amico meraviglioso.


----------



## Mari' (14 Settembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> *Voglio sperare che al mondo ci siano uomini che apprezzano l'amicizia femminile nonostante il pisello.*
> 
> La cosa che mi rende triste non è il fatto che un uomo ci provi con un'amica... perchè non lo reputo un fatto in contraddizione con l'amicizia stessa. Voglio dire, che l'eros sia presente nel rapporto tra un uomo e la donna ci sta. Ci si può convivere e, a volte, si può superare senza che l'amicizia ne risenta.
> 
> Quello che mi intristisce è l'inutilità che spesso gli uomini associano all'amicizia femminile che non sia accompagnata dalla tensione erotica. Come se non valesse la pena frequentare una donna per pura amicizia. Perchè? Vorrei solo capire.


Ci sono, ci sono  anche se sono troppo pochi, pero' ci sono.


----------



## stellanuova (14 Settembre 2011)

Anche io ho un amico davvero speciale con cui mi confido, con cui condivido molti interessi, con cui parlo di tutto.
Ma è gay


----------



## Mari' (14 Settembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Anche io ho un amico davvero speciale con cui mi confido, con cui condivido molti interessi, con cui parlo di tutto.
> *Ma è gay*



E allora?


----------



## lunaiena (14 Settembre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> E allora?


anche io avevo un amico omosessuale ma nn per questo nn lo consideravo un uomo è la persona con cui ho fatto piu cazzate in vita 
e che (almeno io parlo per me e per gli uomini che ho conosciuto)si avvicinano molto al modo di pensare femminile...


----------



## Mari' (14 Settembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> anche io avevo un amico omosessuale ma nn per questo nn lo consideravo un uomo è la persona con cui ho fatto piu cazzate in vita
> e che (almeno io parlo per me e per gli uomini che ho conosciuto)si avvicinano molto al modo di pensare femminile...


Diciamo che hanno una sensibilita' maggiore riguardo agli altri uomini 

Comunque la domanda era rivolta a Stella.


----------



## lunaiena (14 Settembre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Diciamo che hanno una sensibilita' maggiore riguardo agli altri uomini
> 
> Comunque la domanda era rivolta a Stella.


perdona se mi sono permessa...
nn era mia intenzione rispondere per stella....
quindi mi perdoni anche stella....

sei un po permalosa....o sbaglio
allora diciamo che sensibilita l'hai detto tu io ho detto modo di pensare perche io che sono donna ho una sensibilita pari a zero


----------



## UltimoSangre (14 Settembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> bisogna sempre seguire il proprio istinto....sempre!


----------



## MK (14 Settembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Quello che mi intristisce è l'inutilità che spesso gli uomini associano all'amicizia femminile che non sia accompagnata dalla tensione erotica. Come se non valesse la pena frequentare una donna per pura amicizia. Perchè? Vorrei solo capire.


Ma no dai, non sono tutti così. Ci sono anche uomini che rispettano la donna sempre e comunque. Come sempre dipende da noi.


----------



## Mari' (14 Settembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> perdona se mi sono permessa...
> nn era mia intenzione rispondere per stella....
> quindi mi perdoni anche stella....
> 
> ...


Luna tranquilla, non c'e' nulla da chiedere scusa ... non sono permalosa, sono precisa 

A me i gay piacciono, un esempio? ... adoro Aldo Busi


----------



## Buscopann (14 Settembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Allora mettiamola così, per una donna avere un amico è facile. Per un uomo, forse, è più complicato. Solite storie, ogni lasciata è persa.


Anche per un uomo è facile. Basta che lei sia un cesso.

Buscopann


----------



## MK (14 Settembre 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Anche per un uomo è facile. Basta che lei sia un cesso.
> 
> Buscopann


Sottovaluti le famose tacche.


----------



## Buscopann (14 Settembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Dite tutti così voi uomini, tanto che me ne sto convincendo anch'io.
> 
> Ma cos'è che vi schifa così tanto dell'amicizia tra uomo e donna? Me lo spiegate una volta per tutte?


L'amicizia tra uomo e donna è una cosa bellissima. Personalmente la ritengo ancora più bella che tra uomo e uomo. 
Ciò non toglie però che l'amicizia tra un uomo e una donna è sempre (tranne rarissime eccezioni) un poco erotica. Premesso che tra amici bisogna "piacersi", tra un uomo e una donna è ovvio che il feeling che si crea potrebbe dare origine un giorno a un rapporto diverso, magari duraturo, magari di una notte sola. 
Non è vero che non esiste l'amicizia tra uomo e donna, ma è altrettanto vero che l'amicizia tra persone di sesso differente ha dei connotati erotici o di attrazione, anche inconsci, che non ci saranno mai nell'amicizia tra persone dello stesso sesso.

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (14 Settembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Sottovaluti le famose tacche.


chi sono costoro? 

Buscopann


----------



## MK (14 Settembre 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> chi sono costoro?
> 
> Buscopann


Le tacche sul muro. Tante tacche quante donne. Belle o brutte sempre donne sono...


----------



## Mari' (14 Settembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Le tacche sul muro. Tante tacche quante donne. Belle o brutte sempre donne sono...



Pero' una lancia in loro (gli uomini) la voglio sprecare :mrgreen: c'hanno un caraggio :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Buscopann (14 Settembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Le tacche sul muro. Tante tacche quante donne. Belle o brutte sempre donne sono...


Le tacche son roba da Tamarreide. Anche parecchie donne non ne sono indenni se appartengono a questa categoria. Restiamo sulla specie Homo Sapiens. Degli australopitechi parleremo un'altra volta nella nuova sezione del Forum intitolata Superquark :mrgreen:

Buscopann


----------



## MK (14 Settembre 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Le tacche son roba da Tamarreide. Anche parecchie donne non ne sono indenni se appartengono a questa categoria. Restiamo sulla specie Homo Sapiens. Degli australopitechi parleremo un'altra volta nella nuova sezione del Forum intitolata Superquark :mrgreen:
> 
> Buscopann


Bello o brutto che sia basta la tacca? Naaaaaaaa... che figura ci farebbero poi con le amiche?


----------



## Buscopann (14 Settembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Bello o brutto che sia basta la tacca? Naaaaaaaa... che figura ci farebbero poi con le amiche?


La stessa figura che farebbe lui con gli amici 

Buscopann


----------



## MK (14 Settembre 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> La stessa figura che farebbe lui con gli amici
> 
> Buscopann


Non credo proprio. Agli amici non importa com'era lei ma quale numero fosse... Amici si fa per dire eh.


----------



## Buscopann (14 Settembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Non credo proprio. *Agli amici non importa com'era lei ma quale numero fosse*... Amici si fa per dire eh.


Da uomo, ti posso assicurare che non è proprio così..

Buscopann


----------



## Sole (14 Settembre 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> L'amicizia tra uomo e donna è una cosa bellissima. Personalmente la ritengo ancora più bella che tra uomo e uomo.
> Ciò non toglie però che l'amicizia tra un uomo e una donna è sempre (tranne rarissime eccezioni) un poco erotica. Premesso che tra amici bisogna "piacersi", tra un uomo e una donna è ovvio che il feeling che si crea potrebbe dare origine un giorno a un rapporto diverso, magari duraturo, magari di una notte sola.
> Non è vero che non esiste l'amicizia tra uomo e donna, ma è altrettanto vero che l'amicizia tra persone di sesso differente ha dei connotati erotici o di attrazione, anche inconsci, che non ci saranno mai nell'amicizia tra persone dello stesso sesso.


La penso anch'io come te.

Penso anche che l'attrazione non sia sempre un ostacolo all'amicizia.

Anche un rapporto d'amicizia, come tutti i rapporti umani, attraversa diverse fasi. La tensione erotica può rientrare in una fase per poi, magari, scomparire successivamente senza necessariamente minare il rapporto. Certo, ci vuole maturità da entrambe le parti per gestirla e assimilarla, per darle il giusto peso. Ma a volte i primi ad arrendersi sono proprio gli uomini, alla fine. Come se in fondo dell'amicizia in sè non gliene importasse poi più di tanto. Almeno questa è la mia esperienza.


----------



## Buscopann (14 Settembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> La penso anch'io come te.
> 
> Penso anche che l'attrazione non sia sempre un ostacolo all'amicizia.
> 
> Anche un rapporto d'amicizia, come tutti i rapporti umani, attraversa diverse fasi. La tensione erotica può rientrare in una fase per poi, magari, scomparire successivamente senza necessariamente minare il rapporto. Certo, ci vuole maturità da entrambe le parti per gestirla e assimilarla, per darle il giusto peso. Ma a volte i primi ad arrendersi sono proprio gli uomini, alla fine. Come se in fondo dell'amicizia in sè non gliene importasse poi più di tanto. Almeno questa è la mia esperienza.


A parte pochissime eccezioni, le mie migliori amicizie sono sempre state femminili. Al contrario di molti uomini invece, ho sempre odiato il "branco".

Buscopann


----------



## Simy (14 Settembre 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> A parte pochissime eccezioni, le mie migliori amicizie sono sempre state femminili. Al contrario di molti uomini invece, ho sempre odiato nel "branco".
> 
> Buscopann


Anche io ho molte amicizie maschili....e sono davvero le migliori amicizie che ho!


----------



## Buscopann (14 Settembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Anche io ho molte amicizie maschili....e sono davvero le migliori amicizie che ho!


Ti riferisci al tuo capo? :mrgreen::mrgreen:

Buscopann


----------



## Simy (14 Settembre 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Simy ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Anche io ho molte amicizie maschili....e sono davvero le migliori amicizie che ho!
> ...


il mio capo è una donna


----------



## Buscopann (14 Settembre 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> il mio capo è una donna


Ora si spiega tutto 

Buscopann


----------



## Simy (14 Settembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Ora si spiega tutto
> 
> Buscopann


già


----------



## contepinceton (14 Settembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Dite tutti così voi uomini, tanto che me ne sto convincendo anch'io.
> 
> Ma cos'è che vi schifa così tanto dell'amicizia tra uomo e donna? Me lo spiegate una volta per tutte?


La paura di lui: il sesso.
Come sai questo mostro sacro va sempre esorcizzato.
O in un modo o in un altro.
Tra uomo e donna sono moltissimi i meccanismi che scattano, anche solo con uno sguardo.
Per questo io sostengo che molte persone finiscono a letto: loro malgrado, quasi inconsapevolmente.
Posso frequentare una donna per una vita, e non vederla mai sotto una certa luce, poi un giorno, lei si scioglie in un gesto che la fa amare, e diventa attraente in quel senso, ai miei occhi.
COme è anche possibile, che un amore molto passionale si bruci, e sfoci in una tenera e confidente amicizia, confortevole eh?
Ohi, io parlo per me, per la mia esperienza, per il mio modo di approcciare l'universo femminile, che ne so del punto di vista altrui?
Mica lo vedo.
Ma se ci sono dei paletti: ci sono.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Settembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Voglio sperare che al mondo ci siano uomini che apprezzano l'amicizia femminile nonostante il pisello.
> 
> La cosa che mi rende triste non è il fatto che un uomo ci provi con un'amica... perchè non lo reputo un fatto in contraddizione con l'amicizia stessa. Voglio dire, che l'eros sia presente nel rapporto tra un uomo e la donna ci sta. Ci si può convivere e, a volte, si può superare senza che l'amicizia ne risenta.
> 
> Quello che mi intristisce è l'inutilità che spesso gli uomini associano all'amicizia femminile che non sia accompagnata dalla tensione erotica. Come se non valesse la pena frequentare una donna per pura amicizia. Perchè? Vorrei solo capire.


Non generalizzare.
Io sono un uomo.
E contesto quello che hai scritto nelle ultime tre righe.
Insomma senti:
Ci sono milioni di motivi no per frequentare una persona.
Magari una ti frequenta per l'uccello, e un' altra per il cervello.
Cosa cambia?
Sempre piacere di stare assieme è.


----------



## Andy (14 Settembre 2011)

Desert Rose ha detto:


> Grazie ragazze, è quello che ho pensato di fare anche se la cosa mi pesa molto. La domanda che mi tormenta è questa: "può l'uomo che mi è al fianco da più di vent'anni, per difendersi dalle accuse,* umiliarmi al punto da farmi conoscere la sua amante*?


Anche io la penso così. La conoscerei per capire molte cose, anche eventuali frecciate che si scambiano.
E non me la farei troppo amica. Potrebbe essere una tattica: ora la conosci, te la fai amica, domani lui va da lei solo, tanto tu la conosci, è anche amica tua...


----------



## contepinceton (14 Settembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> La penso anch'io come te.
> 
> Penso anche che l'attrazione non sia sempre un ostacolo all'amicizia.
> 
> Anche un rapporto d'amicizia, come tutti i rapporti umani, attraversa diverse fasi. La tensione erotica può rientrare in una fase per poi, magari, scomparire successivamente senza necessariamente minare il rapporto. Certo, ci vuole maturità da entrambe le parti per gestirla e assimilarla, per darle il giusto peso. Ma a volte i primi ad arrendersi sono proprio gli uomini, alla fine. Come se in fondo dell'amicizia in sè non gliene importasse poi più di tanto. Almeno questa è la mia esperienza.


C'è il pisello di mezzo eh?
Se io sono lì davanti a te, e ti desidero da impazzire, la vedo dura eh?
Quando c'è "troppa" tensione erotica, ma solo da una parte, l'amicizia non ci può essere: sarebbe vissuta come un ripiego.
O peggio qualsiasi tuo atteggiamento affettuoso, anzichè essere spontaneo, sarebbe percepito dall'altro come un segno di apertura.
Ci si snerva e basta.
Che poi ci siano anche donne che godano di questo, è un altro paio di maniche.
Ma fidati, a me è capitato di rinunciare a frequentare delle donne, per il solo semplice motivo: che loro piacevano molto a me in quel senso, e percepivo che invece io no. Fidati, venire rifiutati, fa sentire molto sfigati.


----------



## bastardo dentro (14 Settembre 2011)

ha ragione buscopann. personalmente tengo molto all'amicizia di alcune donne ma in esse non vi è tensione erotica (non mi piacciono fisicamente). ad altre ho putroppo dovuto rinunciare perchè la componente erotica era troppo elevata e "sapevo" che sarebbe successo qualcosa. personalmente mi sono arreso ed elegantgemente, con il massimo rispetto, ho lasciato che il rapporto si allentasse. non ho avuto il coraggio di rivelare che - se il rapporto fosse proseguito - correvo il rischio di trovarmi in una situazione imbarazzante. putroppo la componente di attrazione non è sempre facile da tenere sotto controllo e, diverse volte, bisogna anche evitare di mettersi in certe situazioni poichè potrebbero sfuggire di mano... ergo, non credo all'amicizia, sincera, tra uomo e donna se non in casi davvero molto molto rari.

bastardo dentro


----------



## contepinceton (14 Settembre 2011)

:





bastardo dentro ha detto:


> ha ragione buscopann. personalmente tengo molto all'amicizia di alcune donne ma in esse non vi è tensione erotica (non mi piacciono fisicamente). ad altre ho putroppo dovuto rinunciare perchè la componente erotica era troppo elevata e "sapevo" che sarebbe successo qualcosa. personalmente mi sono arreso ed elegantgemente, con il massimo rispetto, ho lasciato che il rapporto si allentasse. non ho avuto il coraggio di rivelare che - se il rapporto fosse proseguito - correvo il rischio di trovarmi in una situazione imbarazzante. putroppo la componente di attrazione non è sempre facile da tenere sotto controllo e, diverse volte, bisogna anche evitare di mettersi in certe situazioni poichè potrebbero sfuggire di mano... ergo, non credo all'amicizia, sincera, tra uomo e donna se non in casi davvero molto molto rari.
> 
> bastardo dentro


:up::up::up::up::up:
OT...mi permetto di dirti che Drago nel suo 3d, ha chiesto l'aiuto della tua esperienza...
A sto giro mi ritrovo tantissimo in quello che hai appena scritto.
Ma chioso: Non è detto che la tensione erotica non ci sia, SOLO perchè reputiamo NON piacente questa donna.
Mi capita di conoscere donne oggettivamente molto piacenti e carine, ma che non suscitano in me quel quid, che scatena la mia sensualità. Ma mi sono anch'io trovato in certe situazioni; e sono molto spiacevoli da dirimere...
E' normale...

Ma però diciamocelo Bastardo, è anche dura e umiliante, quando piacciamo da impazzire ad una, e non sappiamo come dirle, che la faccenda non è ricambiata, allora lì si cerca di essere gentili...no?


----------



## Andy (14 Settembre 2011)

Due miei amici (maschio e femmina, chiariamo) erano molto attaccati e affettuosi l'uno con l'altro.
Quando cominciai a frequentarli, erano troppo amici, troppo attaccati. Pensa che in ogni locale si prendevano le mani l'un l'altro e scappavano i bacetti affettuosi.
Io non li conoscevo bene, ma pensavo fossero fidanzati, poi chiedendo agli altri, si trattava di una grande amicizia.
Passano i mesi, passano i mesi, e lui diventa sempre più mio confidente nonchè caro amico: era innamorato cotto, ma non se la sentiva di dirlo per vari motivi (lei aveva anche una malattia, mai accettata a casa dei suoi genitori perchè anche il padre di lui ne aveva un'altra altrattanto grave: in pratica i suoi genitori vedevano lei male anche a causa di quel problema, ma anche per fattori di simpatia. Inoltre lei andava dichiaratamente dietro ad un altro ragazzo della comitiva, con cui era stata in passato, ma poi lui la lasciò e lei ci provava in continuazione).
Io fui ingenuo, e gli dissi che in effetti anche lei si comportava come se dietro ci fosse un sentimento. Il mio amico mi diceva: Andre, ma vedi come si avvinghia, me la farei sul tavolo davanti a tutti e mi diventa come pietra solo a sfiorarla. 
Siccome lui non ce la faceva più dopo tanti anni, io gli dissi di dichiararsi e mettere fine a quella manfrina: o dentro o fuori.

Si dichiarò, e lo fece alla grande. Il no di lei fu uno schiaffo in faccia. Lei gli disse che riteneva l'amicizia il più grande valore, anche prima dell'amore... sì, l'ipocrita, intanto lo sbaciucchiava e pensava al suo valore di amicizia, non a quello di lui...
Alla fine uscì che lei faceva così per ingelosire l'altro...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (14 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Due miei amici (maschio e femmina, chiariamo) erano molto attaccati e affettuosi l'uno con l'altro.
> Quando cominciai a frequentarli, erano troppo amici, troppo attaccati. Pensa che in ogni locale si prendevano le mani l'un l'altro e scappavano i bacetti affettuosi.
> Io non li conoscevo bene, ma pensavo fossero fidanzati, poi chiedendo agli altri, si trattava di una grande amicizia.
> Passano i mesi, passano i mesi, e lui diventa sempre più mio confidente nonchè caro amico: era innamorato cotto, ma non se la sentiva di dirlo per vari motivi (lei aveva anche una malattia, mai accettata a casa dei suoi genitori perchè anche il padre di lui ne aveva un'altra altrattanto grave: in pratica i suoi genitori vedevano lei male anche a causa di quel problema, ma anche per fattori di simpatia. Inoltre lei andava dichiaratamente dietro ad un altro ragazzo della comitiva, con cui era stata in passato, ma poi lui la lasciò e lei ci provava in continuazione).
> ...



... che era suo cugino.....


----------



## Andy (14 Settembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> ... che era suo cugino.....


No, era uno il doppio di lei che giocava pure nel campionato nazionale di pallanuoto, ma non chiedermi la serie che non ne capisco


----------



## tesla (14 Settembre 2011)

cara desert, le sensazioni... le sensazioni sono campanelli d'allarme che non si possono e non si devono tacitare.
è la nostra intelligenza che si ribella all'ipocrisia umana, alla ciarlataneria.
non ho consigli da darti, tranne questo: fidati di te stessa.
non mi intendo di mariti, ma quello che hai vissuto tu l'ho vissuto anch'io e quello che senti serpeggiare lungo la tua schiena è il brivido del sesto senso, quello di spider-man.

quello che ti consigliano per me sarebbe impensabile, conoscere la collega.... sarebbe un trauma, una serata delirante da cui fuggire a gambe levate. il fatto che lui te la voglia far conoscere non significa nulla, non significa che ha la coscienza pulita.
è un cavallo di troia, nel vero senso della parola...terrificante... una finta amicizia, per creare familiarità e plausibilità e sdoganare la loro frequentazione.


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Settembre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> cara desert, le sensazioni... le sensazioni sono campanelli d'allarme che non si possono e non si devono tacitare.
> è la nostra intelligenza che si ribella all'ipocrisia umana, alla ciarlataneria.
> non ho consigli da darti, tranne questo: fidati di te stessa.
> non mi intendo di mariti, ma quello che hai vissuto tu l'ho vissuto anch'io e quello che senti serpeggiare lungo la tua schiena è il brivido del sesto senso, quello di spider-man.
> ...



 Quoto in particolare le ultime tre righe. E' successo a me, con in più, i figli più o meno coetanei che dovevano frequentarsi anche se si odiavano cordialmente...ma serviva da copertura. Che schifo. Questo post, oggi, mi ha ributtato indietro di 15 anni...


----------



## Andy (14 Settembre 2011)

E' quello che ho sempre detto io


----------



## Sole (14 Settembre 2011)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> ha ragione buscopann. personalmente tengo molto all'amicizia di alcune donne ma in esse non vi è tensione erotica (non mi piacciono fisicamente). ad altre ho putroppo dovuto rinunciare perchè la componente erotica era troppo elevata e "sapevo" che sarebbe successo qualcosa. personalmente mi sono arreso ed elegantgemente, con il massimo rispetto, ho lasciato che il rapporto si allentasse. non ho avuto il coraggio di rivelare che - se il rapporto fosse proseguito - correvo il rischio di trovarmi in una situazione imbarazzante. putroppo la componente di attrazione non è sempre facile da tenere sotto controllo e, diverse volte, bisogna anche evitare di mettersi in certe situazioni poichè potrebbero sfuggire di mano... ergo, non credo all'amicizia, sincera, tra uomo e donna se non in casi davvero molto molto rari.


Ringrazio te, Buscopann e il Conte per avere espresso in modo così aperto e sincero i vostri punti di vista... tengo molto a un confronto su questo argomento.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Settembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Ringrazio te, Buscopann e il Conte per avere espresso in modo così aperto e sincero i vostri punti di vista... tengo molto a un confronto su questo argomento.


Beh sole, per me è sempre un piacere, i tuoi post, sono sempre molto intelligenti e profondi.


----------



## Sole (14 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh sole, per me è sempre un piacere, i tuoi post, sono sempre molto intelligenti e profondi.


Anche i tuoi. E veri, aggiungerei


----------



## Irene (14 Settembre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> cara desert, le sensazioni... le sensazioni sono campanelli d'allarme che non si possono e non si devono tacitare.
> è la nostra intelligenza che si ribella all'ipocrisia umana, alla ciarlataneria.
> non ho consigli da darti, tranne questo: fidati di te stessa.
> non mi intendo di mariti, ma quello che hai vissuto tu l'ho vissuto anch'io e quello che senti serpeggiare lungo la tua schiena è il brivido del sesto senso, quello di spider-man.
> ...



quoto ogni singola parola..
un'analisi perfetta direi..


----------



## Nocciola (15 Settembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Anche io ho un amico davvero speciale con cui mi confido, con cui condivido molti interessi, con cui parlo di tutto.
> Ma è gay


Il mio no


----------



## Nocciola (15 Settembre 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Anche per un uomo è facile. Basta che lei sia un cesso.
> 
> Buscopann


approvo sempre quello che scrivi....Una frase del genere ti fa perdere 1000 punti....


----------



## bastardo dentro (15 Settembre 2011)

Tu, Sole, dai l'impressione - ma posso ovviamente sbagliare - di essere tu a dettare le regole del gioco nelle tue amicizie. sicuramente sei una donna piacente, affascinante e avvicini ed allontani gli uomini che hai intorno probabilmente perchè sei "sicura" dei tuoi sentimenti e, forse, ti concedi di essere semplicemente seducente sapendo che non cederai, mai. io un discorso così non potrei farlo, mi piacciono troppo le donne. un esempio, l'altro giorno ero in riunione con una, mai vista prima, una bella donna che esponeva con determinazione le sue tesi, muoveva le mani, con dita lunghe abbronzate ed affusolate, non troppo, ma con sicurezza una gestualità fantastica. ecco, basta questo in me per far scattare la tensione erotica, e non perchè non sono felice, perchè mia moglie mi soddisfa o altre chiacchere... semplicemente perchè chi ho davanti in quel momento mi colpisce e, inevitabilmente, si crea un feeling, a mio avviso "erotico", che non si sa dove porta. insomma, mi piacciono le donne...   e devo stare attento a come mi pongo per evitare situazioni imbarazzanti cui sia anche poi difficile dire di no....

bastardo dentro


----------



## Andy (15 Settembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> approvo sempre quello che scrivi....Una frase del genere ti fa perdere 1000 punti....


Sai è il brutto di quando si esprimono i propri pareri.

Oggi sei una persona fantastica perchè la pensi come me, domani per una frase fuori posto perdi... 1000 punti


----------



## Kid (15 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Due miei amici (maschio e femmina, chiariamo) erano molto attaccati e affettuosi l'uno con l'altro.
> Quando cominciai a frequentarli, erano troppo amici, troppo attaccati. Pensa che in ogni locale si prendevano le mani l'un l'altro e scappavano i bacetti affettuosi.
> Io non li conoscevo bene, ma pensavo fossero fidanzati, poi chiedendo agli altri, si trattava di una grande amicizia.
> Passano i mesi, passano i mesi, e lui diventa sempre più mio confidente nonchè caro amico: era innamorato cotto, ma non se la sentiva di dirlo per vari motivi (lei aveva anche una malattia, mai accettata a casa dei suoi genitori perchè anche il padre di lui ne aveva un'altra altrattanto grave: in pratica i suoi genitori vedevano lei male anche a causa di quel problema, ma anche per fattori di simpatia. Inoltre lei andava dichiaratamente dietro ad un altro ragazzo della comitiva, con cui era stata in passato, ma poi lui la lasciò e lei ci provava in continuazione).
> ...


E' quello che penso io, che nell'amicizia tra un uomo e una donna c'è quasi sempre un secondo fine.


----------



## Andy (15 Settembre 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> E' quello che penso io, che nell'amicizia tra un uomo e una donna c'è quasi sempre un secondo fine.


Almeno uno dei due ha un secondo fine, in genere. Se però si intende per una amicizia una amicizia profonda.
Molti confondono anche l'amicizia per conoscenza. Non è raro sentire gente che dice: io ho tantissime amiche. Solo perchè quando le vede per strada le saluta con il ciao... o poco altro.


----------



## Simy (15 Settembre 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> E' quello che penso io, che nell'amicizia tra un uomo e una donna c'è quasi sempre un secondo fine.


quasi sempre appunto!


----------



## Mari' (15 Settembre 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> E' quello che penso io, che nell'amicizia tra un uomo e una donna c'è quasi sempre un secondo fine.





Andy ha detto:


> Almeno uno dei due ha un secondo fine, in genere. Se però si intende per una amicizia una amicizia profonda.
> Molti confondono anche l'amicizia per conoscenza. Non è raro sentire gente che dice: io ho tantissime amiche. Solo perchè quando le vede per strada le saluta con il ciao... o poco altro.


Ragazzi voi fate confusione con l'Amicizia e la Conoscenza ... se l'Amore e' raro, l'Amicizia lo e' ancora di piu', ecco perche si dice: Chi trova un amico trova un tesoro.


----------



## Simy (15 Settembre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ragazzi voi fate confusione con l'Amicizia e la Conoscenza ... se l'Amore e' raro, l'Amicizia lo e' ancora di piu', ecco perche si dice: Chi trova un amico trova un tesoro.


BRAVA! che fatica però farglielo capire!


----------



## Andy (15 Settembre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ragazzi voi fate confusione con l'Amicizia e la Conoscenza ... se l'Amore e' raro, l'Amicizia lo e' ancora di piu', ecco perche si dice: Chi trova un amico trova un tesoro.


L'amore è cosa più rara dell'amicizia. Perchè nell'amicizia non si chiede impegno all'altra persona, e sai che non ti si chiederà mai nulla. E' più facile. E rimane.
Non mi sembra che l'amicizia sia un valore più importante dell'amore. Infatti si parla di dolore per amore, non per amicizia.
Un caro amico mi può fare del male, ci sto male, ma lo mando subito a fare in culo. Non ne soffro, stai sicura.


----------



## Andy (15 Settembre 2011)

Piuttosto direi che l'amicizia sia più fruttuosa dell'amore. Questo sì.


----------



## Simy (15 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> L'amore è cosa più rara dell'amicizia. Perchè nell'amicizia non si chiede impegno all'altra persona, e sai che non ti si chiederà mai nulla. E' più facile. E rimane.
> Non mi sembra che l'amicizia sia un valore più importante dell'amore. Infatti si parla di dolore per amore, non per amicizia.
> Un caro amico mi può fare del male, ci sto male, ma lo mando subito a fare in culo. Non ne soffro, stai sicura.


non sono d'accordo Andy....l'amicizia quella vera richiede impegno! e cmq secondo me la vera amicizia è una sottile variante dell'amore!
per me l'amicizia vale molto di più....


----------



## sienne (15 Settembre 2011)

Ciao, 
Il mio più grande amico …
… è diventato mio marito … 

sienne


----------



## Andy (15 Settembre 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> Il mio più grande amico …
> … è diventato mio marito …
> 
> sienne


Quindi non era amicizia. C'era un qualcosa di latente. 
Come vedi non era pura amicizia ed è sbocciata nel fine uomo-donna


----------



## sienne (15 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Quindi non era amicizia. C'era un qualcosa di latente.
> Come vedi non era pura amicizia ed è sbocciata nel fine uomo-donna


Ciao,

hai colto ... 

sienne


----------



## Mari' (15 Settembre 2011)

Che bello non essere capita :strepitoso::dance::sorriso2:


----------



## sienne (15 Settembre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Che bello non essere capita :strepitoso::dance::sorriso2:


No Mari, ti sbagli ... 

Perché è anche vero, che una vera amicizia è rara … 

Ma in questa storia non c‘è equilibrio … lei prova attrazione per lui … 

Lui allora cosa cerca in questa donna? … 

sienne


----------



## Simy (15 Settembre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Che bello non essere capita :strepitoso::dance::sorriso2:



:risata::risata::risata::risata:


----------



## Andy (15 Settembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> non sono d'accordo Andy....l'amicizia quella vera richiede impegno! e cmq secondo me la vera amicizia è una sottile variante dell'amore!
> per me l'amicizia vale molto di più....


L'amicizia è importante, non lo nego assolutamente anzi.
Non c'è nulla di più bello quando hai un problema a chiamare un amico e uscire a farti una birra per distrarti, ridere e scherzare e farti consolare. E lui è presente.
L'amore è diverso. Io posso provare tanto amore per la mia donna, ma lei non sarà mai una vera amica, perchè io con lei non potrei parlare di tutto.

Faccio un esempio: supponiamo che ad un certo punto della mia vita io sia andato a prostitute. La mia vita la vivo con degli amici veri, a cui confido questa cosa. Tra di noi si scherza e si ride sul fatto, ci si da anche le pacche sulle spalle. So di aver condiviso una cosa per me importante con delle persone di cui mi fido. So che non mi tradiranno mai. L'amicizia è forte.
Poi incontro una donna: ci innamoriamo e ci mettiamo insieme. So anche lei come la pensa su certe cose (gli uomini che vanno a prostitute sono dei porci, mai sia avere a che fare con loro): naturalmente io non direi mai a lei che anche io l'ho fatto. Non esiste.

Da questo punto di vista l'amicizia assume un valore maggiore.

Nei fatti però, l'amore è qualcosa di profondamente diverso. Preferirò sempre la mia metà ad un amico qualora dovessi fare una scelta. E il vero amico lo capirebbe.
L'amicizia è qualcosa di più vero, ma anche di più sincero.
L'amore è qualcosa di più forte, ma anche di più insicuro.


----------



## Simy (15 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> L'amicizia è importante, non lo nego assolutamente anzi.
> Non c'è nulla di più bello quando hai un problema a chiamare un amico e uscire a farti una birra per distrarti, ridere e scherzare e farti consolare. E lui è presente.
> L'amore è diverso. Io posso provare tanto amore per la mia donna, ma lei non sarà mai una vera amica, perchè io con lei non potrei parlare di tutto.
> 
> ...





ma sono due cose diverse! sono due rapporti completamente diversi!
per me il mio compagno deve essere anche un amico con cui potermi confidare!
perchè dovrei tenere nasconto quello che ho fatto nel mio passato???????


----------



## Nocciola (15 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Sai è il brutto di quando si esprimono i propri pareri.
> 
> Oggi sei una persona fantastica perchè la pensi come me, domani per una frase fuori posto perdi... 1000 punti


Diciamo che non mi aspettavo da lui una frase così banale e di pessimo gusto. Un sacco di persone qui dentro hanno espresso pareri diversi dai miei e hanno tutta la mia stima. Quindi visto che non mi conosci evita di esprimere un giudizio su quali basi io approvo o meno una persona.


----------



## Andy (15 Settembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> ma sono due cose diverse! sono due rapporti completamente diversi!
> per me il mio compagno deve essere anche un amico con cui potermi confidare!
> *perchè dovrei tenere nasconto quello che ho fatto nel mio passato???????*


Simy, non sempre è così. La gran parte delle persone non ti dirà mai di alcune cose del proprio passato se scomode.


----------



## Andy (15 Settembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Diciamo che non mi aspettavo da lui una frase così banale e di pessimo gusto. Un sacco di persone qui dentro hanno espresso pareri diversi dai miei e hanno tutta la mia stima. *Quindi visto che non mi conosci evita di esprimere un giudizio su quali basi io approvo o meno una persona*.


Come vuoi, ma preferirei che anche nei miei confronti non si esprimano giudizi mirati alla mia persona, e che piuttosto si discuta delle mie affermazioni...


----------



## Tubarao (15 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Faccio un esempio: supponiamo che ad un certo punto della mia vita io sia andato a prostitute. La mia vita la vivo con degli amici veri, a cui confido questa cosa. Tra di noi si scherza e si ride sul fatto, ci si da anche le pacche sulle spalle. So di aver condiviso una cosa per me importante con delle persone di cui mi fido. So che non mi tradiranno mai. L'amicizia è forte.
> Poi incontro una donna: ci innamoriamo e ci mettiamo insieme. So anche lei come la pensa su certe cose (gli uomini che vanno a prostitute sono dei porci, mai sia avere a che fare con loro): naturalmente io non direi mai a lei che anche io l'ho fatto. Non esiste.


Accendiamo i motori sub luce. Usciamo dall'orbta. Scott, più energia all'antimateria per favore. Signor Sulu imposti le coordinate. Energia. Zzzzzzzzzaaaap. Data Stellare 12363.7. Capitano c'è un pianeta inesplorato sulla nostra rotta. Al teletrasporto, andiamo ad esplorare.

Andy, ti rigiro la torta, t'innamori di una donna, tantissimo è praticamente la donna che cercavi, quella che ti spinge a dire: "E' lei, l'ho trovata". E' bravissima a fare pompelmi, lei con il creapopoli fra le labbra è paragonabile a Maradona quando palleggiava. Tu le chiedi come ha fatto a diventare così brava e lei, con estrema naturalezza ti dice che, hmmm, bhò che potrebbe dirti vediamo, hmmmm, ha fatto l'attrice porno per un periodo, oppure che per qualche anno è stata assidua frequentatrice di club privè.....tu che fai ? la molli seduta stante ? 

Quello che voglio dire è che le persone in genere sono la somma delle esperienze che fanno....e quindi se un s'innamora di una persona perchè nascondergli questi segreti, considerando anche che mica stiamo parlando di omicidi.....cacchio, sei andato una volta a puttane....e allora ? Divento automaticamente un porco solo per quello ?

Signor Sulu, imposti nuove coordinate, scappiamo da questo pianeta e veda di trovarmi quel cacchio di pianeta pieno di vergini arrapate di cui si parla tanto.....o la mando a pelare patate..........Zaaaaaaap.......


----------



## contepinceton (15 Settembre 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> E' quello che penso io, che nell'amicizia tra un uomo e una donna c'è quasi sempre un secondo fine.


Ma è latente eh? 
Ma gira il discorso amico mio...vedi di sondare l'amicizia donna uomo.
Per esempio tu senz'altro hai le donne che si girano per la strada a guardarti.
E smentiscimi se ci riesci.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Almeno uno dei due ha un secondo fine, in genere. Se però si intende per una amicizia una amicizia profonda.
> Molti confondono anche l'amicizia per conoscenza. Non è raro sentire gente che dice: io ho tantissime amiche. Solo perchè quando le vede per strada le saluta con il ciao... o poco altro.


Con il mio amico passo serate intere a chiaccherare, guardare un film, a casa sua soli. Nei miei periodi bui o nei suoi non mancano abbracci...Se uno dei due ha bisogno basta un colpo di telefono. Ho provato a ricevere una sua chiamata e uscire dall'ufficio di corsa solo per rassicurarlo e lui fa altrettanto con me. Lui è single e ha le sue avventure. Questo è per me il concetto di amicizia, esserci sempre anche se si è lontani. Ovvio che persone con cui avere un rapporto simile si contano sulle dita della mano.. Quindi fortunatamente per me l'amicizia tra uomo e donna esiste.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Settembre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ragazzi voi fate confusione con l'Amicizia e la Conoscenza ... se l'Amore e' raro, l'Amicizia lo e' ancora di piu', ecco perche si dice: Chi trova un amico trova un tesoro.


Quotone:up:


----------



## Simy (15 Settembre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Accendiamo i motori sub luce. Usciamo dall'orbta. Scott, più energia all'antimateria per favore. Signor Sulu imposti le coordinate. Energia. Zzzzzzzzzaaaap. Data Stellare 12363.7. Capitano c'è un pianeta inesplorato sulla nostra rotta. Al teletrasporto, andiamo ad esplorare.
> 
> Andy, ti rigiro la torta, t'innamori di una donna, tantissimo è praticamente la donna che cercavi, quella che ti spinge a dire: "E' lei, l'ho trovata". E' bravissima a fare pompelmi, lei con il creapopoli fra le labbra è paragonabile a Maradona quando palleggiava. Tu le chiedi come ha fatto a diventare così brava e lei, con estrema naturalezza ti dice che, hmmm, bhò che potrebbe dirti vediamo, hmmmm, ha fatto l'attrice porno per un periodo, oppure che per qualche anno è stata assidua frequentatrice di club privè.....tu che fai ? la molli seduta stante ?
> 
> ...


Quoto


----------



## contepinceton (15 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> L'amicizia è importante, non lo nego assolutamente anzi.
> Non c'è nulla di più bello quando hai un problema a chiamare un amico e uscire a farti una birra per distrarti, ridere e scherzare e farti consolare. E lui è presente.
> L'amore è diverso. Io posso provare tanto amore per la mia donna, ma lei non sarà mai una vera amica, perchè io con lei non potrei parlare di tutto.
> 
> ...


AHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAAHA...ma da che buco salti fuori tu?
Fidati nel 2011...AAHAHAHAHAHAHA...uhm...oggi sono poche le donne che si formalizzano se un uomo è andato a prostitute...dai su...


----------



## Mari' (15 Settembre 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> No Mari, ti sbagli ...
> 
> Perché è anche vero, che una vera amicizia è rara …
> 
> ...


Certamente non l'amicizia.

L'amicizia non si va cercando, l'Amicizia e' un incontro magico, unico ... e' qualcosa di Spirituale, interno, non ha niente di materiale, e' come incontrare la Tua Anima.

Il racconto di Andy, erano/sono due persone che si usavano.


Io sono diventata Amica di mio marito dopo 20 anni di matrimonio ed e' stata una scoperta bellissima e stiamo insieme da 28 anni, pensa un po.


Gli amori possono finire, svanire ... l'Amicizia vera, e' eterna ... si perdona un tradimento d'Amore, ma da un/una Amico/a non si perdona, mai.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Come vuoi, ma preferirei che anche nei miei confronti non si esprimano giudizi mirati alla mia persona, e che piuttosto si discuta delle mie affermazioni...


Ti sei sentito giudicato da me? Se l'ho fatto me ne scuso. Ho letto cose che hai scritto che non mi piacciono e l'ho sottolineato. Ti assicuro che se tu dovessi scrivere una cosa che condivido non avrò nessun preconcetto nel fartelo presente


----------



## sienne (15 Settembre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Certamente non l'amicizia.
> 
> L'amicizia non si va cercando, l'Amicizia e' un incontro magico, unico ... e' qualcosa di Spirituale, interno, non ha niente di materiale, e' come incontrare la Tua Anima.
> 
> ...


Ciao,

D’accordissimo … :up:



Ed lì che volevo arrivare … quest’uomo non ha incontrato un amica … 
cerca qualcosa … sta giocando … e qualcuno si farà molto male …

sienne


----------



## Nocciola (15 Settembre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Certamente non l'amicizia.
> 
> L'amicizia non si va cercando, l'Amicizia e' un incontro magico, unico ... e' qualcosa di Spirituale, interno, non ha niente di materiale, e' come incontrare la Tua Anima.
> 
> ...



secondo quotone


----------



## Simy (15 Settembre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Certamente non l'amicizia.
> 
> L'amicizia non si va cercando, l'Amicizia e' un incontro magico, unico ... e' qualcosa di Spirituale, interno, non ha niente di materiale, e' come incontrare la Tua Anima.
> 
> ...


Quoto e approvo...! 

(non posso darti reputazione ma fai conto che l'abbia fatto)


----------



## Andy (15 Settembre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Accendiamo i motori sub luce. Usciamo dall'orbta. Scott, più energia all'antimateria per favore. Signor Sulu imposti le coordinate. Energia. Zzzzzzzzzaaaap. Data Stellare 12363.7. Capitano c'è un pianeta inesplorato sulla nostra rotta. Al teletrasporto, andiamo ad esplorare.
> 
> Andy, ti rigiro la torta, t'innamori di una donna, tantissimo è praticamente la donna che cercavi, quella che ti spinge a dire: "E' lei, l'ho trovata". E' bravissima a fare pompelmi, lei con il creapopoli fra le labbra è paragonabile a Maradona quando palleggiava. Tu le chiedi come ha fatto a diventare così brava e lei, con estrema naturalezza ti dice che, hmmm, bhò che potrebbe dirti vediamo, hmmmm, ha fatto l'attrice porno per un periodo, oppure che per qualche anno è stata assidua frequentatrice di club privè.....tu che fai ? la molli seduta stante ?
> 
> ...


Sinceramente a volte penso di essere nato nel mondo fatato.
Ora, io non so le vostre esperienze, ma io di persone ne ho incontrate a bizzeffe nella mia vita.
E ti assicuro che la frase riportata da te in grassetto *manca di esperienza*.
La mia risposta è: si mi innamoro. Se so che la mia donna ha avuto una storia da privè o è stata attrice porno, mi fermerei a valutare. Perchè del futur non v'è certezza con chi ha idee sul sesso che divergono dalla mia in maniera così evidente. Di certo io sarei un potenziale cornuto.
E ci sono donne che se vengono a sapere di certe cose del passato che hai fatto ti scaricano seduta stante, per lo stesso motivo.


----------



## Andy (15 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAAHA...ma da che buco salti fuori tu?
> Fidati nel 2011...AAHAHAHAHAHAHA...uhm...oggi sono poche le donne che si formalizzano se un uomo è andato a prostitute...dai su...


Lo dici tu, per questo ora io metto in dubbio le vostre "conoscenze" di come vanno le cose.


----------



## Simy (15 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Sinceramente a volte penso di essere nato nel mondo fatato.
> Ora, io non so le vostre esperienze, ma io di persone ne ho incontrate a bizzeffe nella mia vita.
> E ti assicuro che la frase riportata da te in grassetto *manca di esperienza*.
> La mia risposta è: si mi innamoro. Se so che la mia donna ha avuto una storia da privè o è stata attrice porno, mi fermerei a valutare. Perchè del futur non v'è certezza con chi ha idee sul sesso che divergono dalla mia in maniera così evidente. *Di certo io sarei un potenziale cornuto.*E ci sono donne che se vengono a sapere di certe cose del passato che hai fatto ti scaricano seduta stante, per lo stesso motivo.


Scusa pensi che potresti essere un potenziale cornuto in base al lavoro che ha fatto in passato la tua donna?????


----------



## Andy (15 Settembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ti sei sentito giudicato da me? Se l'ho fatto me ne scuso. Ho letto cose che hai scritto che non mi piacciono e l'ho sottolineato. Ti assicuro che se tu dovessi scrivere una cosa che condivido non avrò nessun preconcetto nel fartelo presente


Non parlo di te, ma quando scrivo un mio pensiero (sulla base di quello che vedo io dove vivo) e mi si risponde che vengo fuori da un buco o che vivo su Marte, beh lo ritengo un attacco personale.

Siccome a me non va in tasca nulla, e non sto qui a parlare di un mondo da "piccole donne crescono", ma di un mondo duro e che fa male, mi sorprendo leggere che è tutto bello così e che io vedo cose che non esistono.


----------



## Kid (15 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> L'amore è cosa più rara dell'amicizia. Perchè nell'amicizia non si chiede impegno all'altra persona, e sai che non ti si chiederà mai nulla. E' più facile. E rimane.
> Non mi sembra che l'amicizia sia un valore più importante dell'amore. Infatti si parla di dolore per amore, non per amicizia.
> Un caro amico mi può fare del male, ci sto male, ma lo mando subito a fare in culo. Non ne soffro, stai sicura.


Quoto. E per amore spesso si perdono amicizie. L'amicizia è sacrificabile.


----------



## Tubarao (15 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> E ci sono donne che se vengono a sapere di certe cose del passato che hai fatto ti scaricano seduta stante, per lo stesso motivo.


Per fortuna, aggiungo io.


----------



## Kid (15 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma è latente eh?
> Ma gira il discorso amico mio...vedi di sondare l'amicizia donna uomo.
> Per esempio tu senz'altro hai le donne che si girano per la strada a guardarti.
> E smentiscimi se ci riesci.


Non smentisco. Ma la mia affermazione è anche dovuta al fatto che non ho mai avuto una vera amicizia con una donna. Ho sempre avuto un interesse nascosto.


----------



## Andy (15 Settembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Scusa pensi che potresti essere un potenziale cornuto in base al lavoro che ha fatto in passato la tua donna?????


Io quella donna la rispetterei, lo sai perchè? Perchè è sincera.
Tempo fa su un altro forum di tradimenti, lessi la storia di uno che si era sposato una donna del genere.
Alla fine non vi racconto lo schifo che è emerso da quel rapporto, con lei che un giorno decide di riprendersi i suoi valori e che chiede addirittura al suo maritino di guardarla mentre viene montata dal collega.
Il lupo perde il pelo ma non il vizio. Se i vizi sono di carattere sessuale, mentre io ho una visione dei rapporti completamente diversa, sì io rinuncerei a quella donna. Onde evitare brutture a sorpresa dopo. Ma la ringrazierei per la sincerità.


----------



## Mari' (15 Settembre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Per fortuna, aggiungo io.


... e mo sei crudele


----------



## Simy (15 Settembre 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Quoto. E per amore spesso si perdono amicizie.* L'amicizia è sacrificabile*.


----------



## Mari' (15 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Io quella donna la rispetterei, lo sai perchè? Perchè è sincera.
> Tempo fa su un altro forum di tradimenti, lessi la storia di uno che si era sposato una donna del genere.
> Alla fine non vi racconto lo schifo che è emerso da quel rapporto, con lei che un giorno decide di riprendersi i suoi valori e che chiede addirittura al suo maritino di guardarla mentre viene montata dal collega.
> Il lupo perde il pelo ma non il vizio. Se i vizi sono di carattere sessuale, mentre io ho una visione dei rapporti completamente diversa, sì io rinuncerei a quella donna. Onde evitare brutture a sorpresa dopo. Ma la ringrazierei per la sincerità.


Andy sei pieno/gonfio di pre-giudizi


----------



## Tubarao (15 Settembre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... e mo sei crudele


Non volevo essere crudele verso Andy  Ci mancherebbe, ma se una dovesse mollarmi solo perchè le racconto che qualche volta ho fatto un puttan tour con qualche amico, bhè, penso di essere fortunato.


----------



## Simy (15 Settembre 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Non smentisco. Ma la mia affermazione è anche dovuta al fatto che non ho mai avuto una vera amicizia con una donna. *Ho sempre avuto un interesse nascosto*.


Devo cominciare a preoccuparmi allora:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Andy (15 Settembre 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Quoto. *E per amore spesso si perdono amicizie*. L'amicizia è sacrificabile.


Cosa successa a me infatti.
Se hai tanti amici e sei single, l'amicizia dovrebbe essere valutata come un valore immenso. L'esperienza mi ha insegnato che ho sbagliato molto invece nel cadere nel tranello dell'amore.
Se va bene sei felice e non ti manca nulla. Se va male hai perso tantissimo (anche l'amore). L'amore è spesso una trappola.


----------



## Mari' (15 Settembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


>


... di che ti meravigli, lui ha il carattere del coccodrillo  :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Andy (15 Settembre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Andy sei pieno/gonfio di pre-giudizi


Quando ho messo da parte i pregiudizi sono stato inculato... fai tu...


----------



## Mari' (15 Settembre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non volevo essere crudele verso Andy  Ci mancherebbe, ma se una dovesse mollarmi solo perchè le racconto che qualche volta ho fatto un puttan tour con qualche amico, bhè, penso di essere fortunato.


Vero :up:


----------



## Simy (15 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Io quella donna la rispetterei, lo sai perchè? Perchè è sincera.
> Tempo fa su un altro forum di tradimenti, lessi la storia di uno che si era sposato una donna del genere.
> Alla fine non vi racconto lo schifo che è emerso da quel rapporto, con lei che un giorno decide di riprendersi i suoi valori e che chiede addirittura al suo maritino di guardarla mentre viene montata dal collega.
> Il lupo perde il pelo ma non il vizio. Se i vizi sono di carattere sessuale, mentre io ho una visione dei rapporti completamente diversa, sì io rinuncerei a quella donna. Onde evitare brutture a sorpresa dopo. Ma la ringrazierei per la sincerità.


dipende Andy, sono punti di vista.
io se mi innamoro di una persona mi innamoro per come è ora non per il suo passato; nella vita si cresce e si cambia...magari a 20 anni vai a puttane o fai i film porno...poi cambi, cresci e quelle rimangono esperienze del tuo passato, ma non per questo sei una brutta persona.


----------



## Tubarao (15 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Sinceramente a volte penso di essere nato nel mondo fatato.
> Ora, io non so le vostre esperienze, ma io di persone ne ho incontrate a bizzeffe nella mia vita.
> E ti assicuro che la frase riportata da te in grassetto *manca di esperienza*.
> La mia risposta è: si mi innamoro. Se so che la mia donna ha avuto una storia da privè o è stata attrice porno, mi fermerei a valutare. Perchè del futur non v'è certezza con chi ha idee sul sesso che divergono dalla mia in maniera così evidente. Di certo io sarei un potenziale cornuto.
> E ci sono donne che se vengono a sapere di certe cose del passato che hai fatto ti scaricano seduta stante, per lo stesso motivo.


Hai un fondo di ragione solo su un fatto, secondo me. Ognuno dovrebbe mettersi alla guida della moto che sente di guidare meglio. Se sei un tipo da scooter è inutile che metti il sedere su un 600. Ti sfracelli al primo incrocio. Non c'è niente di male a guidare gli scooter, ce ne sono di bellissimi, ma anche una Yamaha 600 ha il suo bel perchè.


----------



## Andy (15 Settembre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non volevo essere crudele verso Andy  Ci mancherebbe, ma se una dovesse mollarmi solo perchè le racconto che qualche volta ho fatto un puttan tour con qualche amico, bhè, *penso di essere fortunato*.


In genere può essere, se anche per te lei non ha tutta questa importanza.
Ma se te ne sei talmente innamorato che il solo pensiero di perderla ti fa girare la testa? Lo faresti?


----------



## Tubarao (15 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> In genere può essere, se anche per te lei non ha tutta questa importanza.
> Ma se te ne sei talmente innamorato che il solo pensiero di perderla ti fa girare la testa? Lo faresti?


Claro que si. 

Se una è convinta che dopo essere andato in bagno lascio un odore di sandalo mischiato a mughetto e pino silvestre, non mi posso mica mettere i depuratori al sedere, o smettere di andare in bagno.....


----------



## Nocciola (15 Settembre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Claro que si.
> 
> Se una è convinta che dopo essere andato in bagno lascio un odore di sandalo mischiato a mughetto e pino silvestre, non mi posso mica mettere i depuratori al sedere, o smettere di andare in bagno.....


Oggi è decisamente una giornata di m... per me, grazie perchè è la prima risata che riesco a fare


----------



## Minerva (15 Settembre 2011)

Desert Rose ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, solito copione, mio marito (47anni) la sua collega(37) da una parte, io(42)dall'altra, nostro figlio nel mezzo.
> Lui che parla di Lei troppo spesso, lui che sostiene che tra loro c'e' solo una bella amicizia, che c'e' un feeling intellettuale(questa mi ha fatto proprio ridere) Lui che però ha l'esigenza di ricavarsi degli spazi (mai avuta in 15 anni di matrimonio) che in agosto se na va con lei un giorno al mare perchè hanno una passione in comune(la subacquea) e io invece che non faccio immersioni ovviamente a casa. Inutile dirVi che mi sono sentita morire, ho parlato con lui e ho chiesto che mi dicesse le cose con onestà ne ho parlato con tranquillità assoluta, so che dopo tanti anni sono cose che possono capitare, (anche a me è successo di provare trasporto per altre persone ma ho sempre messo sul piatto della bilancia il mio rapporto e il rispetto per mio marito) lui ha negato ogni coinvolgimento sessuale, mi detto che non è un bastardo e che non mi farebbe mai questo. Mi ha detto che non vuole più questi "spazi" che mi aveva chiesto all'inizio però adesso si è messo in testa di farmi conoscere questa collega perchè dice lui questa sarebbe la prova che è tutto alla luce del sole. Io al solo pensiero di trovarmela di fronte sto malissimo che devo fare??


cosa aspetti a conoscerla...le cose vanno capite, approfondite e affrontate fino in fondo.ci vedo buona fede ; se è una donna in gamba vuol dire che tuo marito è un uomo che sa valutare le persone


----------



## Kid (15 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Quando ho messo da parte i pregiudizi sono stato inculato... fai tu...


P.S.

Complimenti per l'avatar... semplicemente epico!


----------



## Andy (15 Settembre 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> P.S.
> 
> Complimenti per l'avatar... semplicemente epico!


Se mi reincarno voglio essere Homer, altro che Tom Cruise!!!


----------



## Kid (15 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Se mi reincarno voglio essere Homer, altro che Tom Cruise!!!


Pensavo Kratos!


----------



## Andy (15 Settembre 2011)

Comunque a parte tutto, a parte gli scherzi, io sono sempre stato sincero con le mie ragazze, dicendo loro anche con chi ero stato e delle mie esperienza, ma perchè mi sono state chieste non per mia volontà.
E' stato un rinfaccio continuo nei litigi che partivano da cose stupide.
Ogni tanto, ad esempio, andavo a prendere un caffè con una mia amica e a volte anche a casa sua, in cui avevo conosciuto i genitori e i fratelli.
No, non andava bene: io ero quello che invece si faceva quella amica... perchè noi maschi siamo tutti uguali...
E pensa te se ero andato davvero anche a prostitute...

E me lo sono sentito pure affermare, visto che conoscevo fin troppe amiche e sapevo il fatto mio...

Come mi difendo da queste accuse false? Con una donna non ti puoi difendere: è quello, punto e basta...


----------



## Sterminator (15 Settembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Con il mio amico passo serate intere a chiaccherare, guardare un film, a casa sua soli. Nei miei periodi bui o nei suoi non mancano abbracci...Se uno dei due ha bisogno basta un colpo di telefono. Ho provato a ricevere una sua chiamata e uscire dall'ufficio di corsa solo per rassicurarlo e lui fa altrettanto con me. Lui è single e ha le sue avventure. Questo è per me il concetto di amicizia, esserci sempre anche se si è lontani. Ovvio che persone con cui avere un rapporto simile si contano sulle dita della mano.. Quindi fortunatamente per me l'amicizia tra uomo e donna esiste.


Secondo me sta roba puo' succedere solo se si e' amici d'infanzia oppure recenti ma con "legami" parentali o amicali comuni...

comunque a me tuo marito che ti molla le sere a guardare film col tuo amico, puzza...

e' molto strano...


----------



## Nocciola (15 Settembre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Secondo me sta roba puo' succedere solo se si e' amici d'infanzia oppure recenti ma con "legami" parentali o amicali comuni...
> 
> comunque a me tuo marito che ti molla le sere a guardare film col tuo amico, puzza...
> 
> e' molto strano...


Ovviamente hai colto solo questo in tutto quello che ho scritto.....


----------



## Sterminator (15 Settembre 2011)

Desert Rose ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, solito copione, mio marito (47anni) la sua collega(37) da una parte, io(42)dall'altra, nostro figlio nel mezzo.
> Lui che parla di Lei troppo spesso, lui che sostiene che tra loro c'e' solo una bella amicizia, che c'e' un feeling intellettuale(questa mi ha fatto proprio ridere) Lui che però ha l'esigenza di ricavarsi degli spazi (mai avuta in 15 anni di matrimonio) che in agosto se na va con lei un giorno al mare perchè hanno una passione in comune(la subacquea) e io invece che non faccio immersioni ovviamente a casa. Inutile dirVi che mi sono sentita morire, ho parlato con lui e ho chiesto che mi dicesse le cose con onestà ne ho parlato con tranquillità assoluta, so che dopo tanti anni sono cose che possono capitare, (anche a me è successo di provare trasporto per altre persone ma ho sempre messo sul piatto della bilancia il mio rapporto e il rispetto per mio marito) lui ha negato ogni coinvolgimento sessuale, mi detto che non è un bastardo e che non mi farebbe mai questo. Mi ha detto che non vuole più questi "spazi" che mi aveva chiesto all'inizio però adesso si è messo in testa di farmi conoscere questa collega perchè dice lui questa sarebbe la prova che è tutto alla luce del sole. Io al solo pensiero di trovarmela di fronte sto malissimo che devo fare??


Per me l'incontro e' una stronzata, tanto piu' che la collega ha pure interesse per tuo marito....

sara' stato fantastico stare a casa a pensare a loro due che s'immergevano....



ma io dico come cazzo vi vengono?


----------



## Sterminator (15 Settembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ovviamente hai colto solo questo in tutto quello che ho scritto.....


No, pero' ho il sospetto e lo spero per te e per tuo marito, che il tuo amico sia d'infanzia o di molta molta vecchia data, (se non addirittura un ex...)

mia moglie non si sognerebbe mai di passare serate intere a casa di "un amico"...

a guardare film...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (15 Settembre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Per me l'incontro e' una stronzata, tanto piu' che la collega ha pure interesse per tuo marito....
> 
> sara' stato fantastico stare a casa a pensare a loro sue che s'immergevano....
> 
> ...


Sono "sensazioni" 


*Tu chiamale se vuoi "emozioni"*

[video=youtube;i6YSThUaGnY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i6YSThUaGnY[/video]


----------



## Sterminator (15 Settembre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Sono "sensazioni"
> 
> 
> *Tu chiamale se vuoi "emozioni"*
> ...


Ma e' pazzesco....

li si aiuta anche a questi pezzi di merda a prendere meglio la mira....


----------



## Mari' (15 Settembre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma e' pazzesco....
> 
> li si aiuta anche a questi pezzi di merda a prendere meglio la mira....


Da sempre ... il piu' forte DEVE aiutare il piu' debole


----------



## Sterminator (15 Settembre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Da sempre ... il piu' forte DEVE aiutare il piu' debole


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (15 Settembre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Te la ridi eh?


----------



## MK (15 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Nei fatti però, l'amore è qualcosa di profondamente diverso. Preferirò sempre la mia metà ad un amico qualora dovessi fare una scelta. E il vero amico lo capirebbe.
> L'amicizia è qualcosa di più vero, ma anche di più sincero.
> L'amore è qualcosa di più forte, ma anche di più insicuro.


Strano ma vero, concordo . E quando un amico si lamenta che lo stai trascurando perchè sei innamorata, vero amico non è.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Sinceramente a volte penso di essere nato nel mondo fatato.
> Ora, io non so le vostre esperienze, ma io di persone ne ho incontrate a bizzeffe nella mia vita.
> E ti assicuro che la frase riportata da te in grassetto *manca di esperienza*.
> La mia risposta è: si mi innamoro. Se so che la mia donna ha avuto una storia da privè o è stata attrice porno, mi fermerei a valutare. Perchè del futur non v'è certezza con chi ha idee sul sesso che divergono dalla mia in maniera così evidente. Di certo io sarei un potenziale cornuto.
> E ci sono donne che se vengono a sapere di certe cose del passato che hai fatto ti scaricano seduta stante, per lo stesso motivo.


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...
Io invece sarei curiosissimo di conoscere il passato scabroso del mio amore...
AHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAH...
Forse perchè se poi le racconto il mio...AHAHAHAHAHAAH


----------



## Andy (15 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...
> Io invece sarei curiosissimo di conoscere il passato scabroso del mio amore...
> AHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAH...
> Forse perchè se poi le racconto il mio...AHAHAHAHAHAAH


Guarda c'è un punto fondamentale sulle questioni.
Ognuno la pensa a modo suo e io rispetto le opinioni di altri.
Non rido con ahah alle opinioni di altri, e non rigiro una frase detta sul chi è e chi non è una certa persona.
E' logico che se tu la pensi in una certa maniera e la tua vita è molto diversa dalla mia, tu avrai il tuo modo di pensare diverso dal mio.
Io non lo condivido, così come quando affermo che chi tradisce è un vigliacco. Punto. Ma non lo dico a te o al tuo caro amico Lothar: lo penso in genere. Punto. Non voglio rendermi simpatico e fare il gioco delle discussioni altrui per essere stimato. Non me ne fotte un cazzo.

Una persona che vive in mezzo alla strada la pensa in maniera diversa da me, ma non lo derido.

Semplicemente lo ascolto, ci posso parlare, dire cosa ne penso io, ma poi io mi giro e me ne ritorno ai fatti miei, che sono solo miei e che non vive nessun altro.

C'è gente libertina, ci sono i puttani (sì quelli che si fanno pagare dalle donne le prestazioni, non chi va a donne semplicemente), ci sono gli scambisti, ci sono le coppie libere, come ci sono persone un pò più pacate che danno importanza anche ad altre cose della vita, piuttosto che a pensare solo con l'uccello. Magari sono proprio quelle persone che danno al sesso un significato diverso, ma sempre importante, e che con la propria donna desiderano condividere una vita intera. Per le quali un tradimento è una mannaia. Un dolore atroce. E non si cambia mandando a fare in culo il passato e dicendo: da domani prenderò l'amore in altro modo.

E' invece sintomo di debolezza, vuol dire che ancora non si è capito cosa si è nella vita. Ci si fa influenzare dagli altri. Manca la personalità.

Naturale poi che ci sono persone che fanno stronzate dalla mattina alla sera, dicono boiate, inventano modi di essere, ma che hanno un carattere forte e pensano che il mondo giri intorno a loro. Io non ho l'animo da pecora, come tante persone, non la mando a dire due volte, e spesso questo è stato ritenuto un difetto del mio carattere, semplicemente perchè non so leccare culi. Anche per fare carriera. Ma sai una cosa? Vado per la strada a testa alta, perchè sono uno al quale se mi si vuole fare un sermone sulla vita per passare da persona che ne sa più di me, non ci penso 2 secondi per dirgli: ma vaff... pulisciti la bocca prima di dire stronzate.

Se poi io dico come la penso sull'amicizia, sull'amore (non perchè vedo film o cartoni animati o anime), e scopro tutto ad un tratto che vivevo su Marte ed avete ragione, beh, affittate un bel Boeing e passate sopra la mia città con un carico nuclearizzante, che qui vedo solo sporcizia da ripulire.


----------



## Simy (15 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Guarda c'è un punto fondamentale sulle questioni.
> Ognuno la pensa a modo suo e io rispetto le opinioni di altri.
> Non rido con ahah alle opinioni di altri, e non rigiro una frase detta sul chi è e chi non è una certa persona.
> E' logico che se tu la pensi in una certa maniera e la tua vita è molto diversa dalla mia, tu avrai il tuo modo di pensare diverso dal mio.
> ...


bravo


----------



## Nocciola (15 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Guarda c'è un punto fondamentale sulle questioni.
> Ognuno la pensa a modo suo e io rispetto le opinioni di altri.
> Non rido con ahah alle opinioni di altri, e non rigiro una frase detta sul chi è e chi non è una certa persona.
> E' logico che se tu la pensi in una certa maniera e la tua vita è molto diversa dalla mia, tu avrai il tuo modo di pensare diverso dal mio.
> ...




:up::up::up::up:


----------



## Buscopann (15 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Sai è il brutto di quando si esprimono i propri pareri.
> 
> Oggi sei una persona fantastica perchè la pensi come me, domani per una frase fuori posto perdi... 1000 punti


E' un mondo difficile... 

Buscopann


----------



## Sole (15 Settembre 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Quoto. E per amore spesso si perdono amicizie. L'amicizia è sacrificabile.


Sacrificabile per cosa? Per un amore? Pensa un po', per me è malato un amore che richieda la fine di un'amicizia vera.

Se il mio uomo mi chiedesse, più o meno esplicitamente, la fine della mia amicizia con la mia migliore amica, una donna meravigliosa che ho conosciuto molto prima di lui e che ha condiviso con me tutta la vita, da quando eravamo nelle rispettive carrozzine in avanti... beh, l'uomo in questione farebbe della strada!


----------



## Nocciola (15 Settembre 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> E' un mondo difficile...
> 
> Buscopann


Mi sembra di aver spiegato spero solo tu debba ancora leggere


----------



## Sole (15 Settembre 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> E' un mondo difficile...
> 
> Buscopann


Buscopann, io rimango una tua fan (beccati pure la rima!).

Su con la vita


----------



## Tubarao (15 Settembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Sacrificabile per cosa? Per un amore? Pensa un po', per me è malato un amore che richieda la fine di un'amicizia vera.
> 
> Se il mio uomo mi chiedesse, più o meno esplicitamente, la fine della mia amicizia con la mia migliore amica, una donna meravigliosa che ho conosciuto molto prima di lui e che ha condiviso con me tutta la vita, da quando eravamo nelle rispettive carrozzine in avanti... beh, l'uomo in questione farebbe della strada!


Passi lunghi e ben distesi in direzione opposta alla tua, giusto ? Concordo


----------



## Nocciola (15 Settembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Sacrificabile per cosa? Per un amore? Pensa un po', per me è malato un amore che richieda la fine di un'amicizia vera.
> 
> Se il mio uomo mi chiedesse, più o meno esplicitamente, la fine della mia amicizia con la mia migliore amica, una donna meravigliosa che ho conosciuto molto prima di lui e che ha condiviso con me tutta la vita, da quando eravamo nelle rispettive carrozzine in avanti... beh, l'uomo in questione farebbe della strada!


Sono d'accordo con te. Trovo assurdo da parte di chiunque chiedermi di scegliere tra lui e un/a amico/a


----------



## Simy (15 Settembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Sacrificabile per cosa? Per un amore? Pensa un po', per me è malato un amore che richieda la fine di un'amicizia vera.
> 
> Se il mio uomo mi chiedesse, più o meno esplicitamente, la fine della mia amicizia con la mia migliore amica, una donna meravigliosa che ho conosciuto molto prima di lui e che ha condiviso con me tutta la vita, da quando eravamo nelle rispettive carrozzine in avanti... beh, l'uomo in questione farebbe della strada!


Quoto!


----------



## Minerva (15 Settembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Sacrificabile per cosa? Per un amore? Pensa un po', per me è malato un amore che richieda la fine di un'amicizia vera.
> 
> Se il mio uomo mi chiedesse, più o meno esplicitamente, la fine della mia amicizia con la mia migliore amica, una donna meravigliosa che ho conosciuto molto prima di lui e che ha condiviso con me tutta la vita, da quando eravamo nelle rispettive carrozzine in avanti... beh, l'uomo in questione farebbe della strada!


anche perché un uomo così non avrebbe la mia stima, in più dubiterei fortemente del suo amore


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Settembre 2011)

*non ti fidare*

Sveglia!! Ma come dovrebbe conoscerla? Vi rendete conto che ci sono tutte le premesse per un bel paio di cornetti? sempre che non sia già successo e non ti fidare del fatto che Lui non ti umilierebbe in quel modo. Gli uomini sono capaci di questo e di molto altro.
Prova a visitare il blog www.donnetradite.splinder.com e leggi le esperienze di altre donne che ci sono passate. Ti consiglio di leggere anche tutti i post che parlano dei segnali del tradimento perchè a me sono serviti per riflettere sulla mia situazione matrimoniale e scoprire che mio marito mi tradiva da 1 anno con una sua dipendente. Per il momento ti risparmio i dettagli perchè non voglio aggiungerti ansia ma tieni gli occhi aperti!
Un'amica


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Settembre 2011)

*scusate*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sveglia!! Ma come dovrebbe conoscerla? Vi rendete conto che ci sono tutte le premesse per un bel paio di cornetti? sempre che non sia già successo e non ti fidare del fatto che Lui non ti umilierebbe in quel modo. Gli uomini sono capaci di questo e di molto altro.
> Prova a visitare il blog www.donnetradite.splinder.com e leggi le esperienze di altre donne che ci sono passate. Ti consiglio di leggere anche tutti i post che parlano dei segnali del tradimento perchè a me sono serviti per riflettere sulla mia situazione matrimoniale e scoprire che mio marito mi tradiva da 1 anno con una sua dipendente. Per il momento ti risparmio i dettagli perchè non voglio aggiungerti ansia ma tieni gli occhi aperti!
> Un'amica


scusate, sono nuova e imbranata con il pc ...mi sono accorta solo ora che mi sono fermata a leggere solo la prima pagina della discussione...purtroppo non ho il tempo di leggere tutte le vostre risposte e di sapere come sta desert rose ma le auguro in bocca al lupo!!!


----------



## Kid (15 Settembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Sacrificabile per cosa? Per un amore? Pensa un po', per me è malato un amore che richieda la fine di un'amicizia vera.
> 
> Se il mio uomo mi chiedesse, più o meno esplicitamente, la fine della mia amicizia con la mia migliore amica, una donna meravigliosa che ho conosciuto molto prima di lui e che ha condiviso con me tutta la vita, da quando eravamo nelle rispettive carrozzine in avanti... beh, l'uomo in questione farebbe della strada!


Mah, amicizie se ne trovano un pò ovunque, non mi dispero di certo se ne perdo qualcuna. Sarà che io non ho mai avuto amicizie "fraterne", non so.


----------



## Tubarao (15 Settembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sveglia!! Ma come dovrebbe conoscerla? Vi rendete conto che ci sono tutte le premesse per un bel paio di cornetti? sempre che non sia già successo e non ti fidare del fatto che Lui non ti umilierebbe in quel modo. Gli uomini sono capaci di questo e di molto altro.
> Prova a visitare il blog www.donnetradite.splinder.com e leggi le esperienze di altre donne che ci sono passate. Ti consiglio di leggere anche tutti i post che parlano dei segnali del tradimento perchè a me sono serviti per riflettere sulla mia situazione matrimoniale e scoprire che mio marito mi tradiva da 1 anno con una sua dipendente. Per il momento ti risparmio i dettagli perchè non voglio aggiungerti ansia ma tieni gli occhi aperti!
> Un'amica


Pubblicità Progresso


----------



## Simy (15 Settembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sveglia!! Ma come dovrebbe conoscerla? Vi rendete conto che ci sono tutte le premesse per un bel paio di cornetti? sempre che non sia già successo e non ti fidare del fatto che Lui non ti umilierebbe in quel modo. Gli uomini sono capaci di questo e di molto altro.
> Prova a visitare il blog www.donnetradite.splinder.com e leggi le esperienze di altre donne che ci sono passate. Ti consiglio di leggere anche tutti i post che parlano dei segnali del tradimento perchè a me sono serviti per riflettere sulla mia situazione matrimoniale e scoprire che mio marito mi tradiva da 1 anno con una sua dipendente. Per il momento ti risparmio i dettagli perchè non voglio aggiungerti ansia ma tieni gli occhi aperti!
> *Un'amica*


un'amica....non è che è lei che ti lancia i segnali??? ahahhahahaha


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Settembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Dite tutti così voi uomini, tanto che me ne sto convincendo anch'io.
> 
> Ma cos'è che vi schifa così tanto dell'amicizia tra uomo e donna? Me lo spiegate una volta per tutte?


Io NIENTE: oggi sono andata a pranzo con un mio ex-collega, uno dei miei migliori amici, abbiamo parlato dei suoi problemi, dei miei e di quelli di un caro amico (uomo) comune. Io con questo ragazzo sono andata a cena fuori diverse volte, diverse volte abbiamo dormito nello stesso albergo, abbiamo avuto molte occasioni ma ... siamo solo veri amici, da anni. Aggiungo anche che nessuno dei due trova l'altro sgradevole fisicamente... eppure? eppure tra noi c'è un'ottima intesa, sappiamo di poter contare l'uno sull'altro per qualsiasi cosa, anche se ultimamente ci vediamo poco siamo sempre in grande sintonia, insomma siamo AMICI e basta, forse perchè la scintilla non è mai scattata o era piccolina e non abbiamo voluto rischiare la nostra amicizia per darle peso


----------



## contepinceton (15 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Guarda c'è un punto fondamentale sulle questioni.
> Ognuno la pensa a modo suo e io rispetto le opinioni di altri.
> Non rido con ahah alle opinioni di altri, e non rigiro una frase detta sul chi è e chi non è una certa persona.
> E' logico che se tu la pensi in una certa maniera e la tua vita è molto diversa dalla mia, tu avrai il tuo modo di pensare diverso dal mio.
> ...


Ok...
Ma ammetti che mi fai ridere...quando affermi che ti fermi a riflettere sul fatto che potresti essere un potenziale cornuto, solo perchè lei ha avuto un passato turbolento...questo mi ha fatto ridere...
Mi ha riportato a quelli che credono che sposare una vergine sia una garanzia di fedeltà sessuale.
Insomma cose un po' così eh?


----------



## Nordica (15 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ok...
> Ma ammetti che mi fai ridere...quando affermi che ti fermi a riflettere sul fatto che potresti essere un potenziale cornuto, solo perchè lei ha avuto un passato turbolento...questo mi ha fatto ridere...
> Mi ha riportato a quelli che credono che sposare una vergine sia una garanzia di fedeltà sessuale.
> Insomma cose un po' così eh?


io sono una moralista, ma in passato mi sono ritrovato a 'peccare' perché profondamente ferita. 

e una volta che ti butti nella mischia, e difficile uscirne.

anche se con un partner fedele io non riesco (fino ad oggi) a tradire.

Nordica***


----------



## Ultimo (15 Settembre 2011)

Non ho letto tutto, sono molte le pagine.... ma espongo la mia idea sull'amicizia. esistono le conoscenze, esiste la persona o le persone con cui esci, mangi una pizza, vai al mare..... esiste l'essere umano sociale che da solo non può stare. Ed esiste anche quella persona che un giorno dovrebbe diventare moglie o marito; quella persona si spera sia colui o colei con il quale ci si è fatti conoscere con il quale si parla, si ride, si piange, si sogna, si fa tutto. forse è questa l'amicizia? amicizia che sfocia nell'amore? Esponendo la mia idea a questo punto direi che l'amicizia tra donna ed uomo non possa esistere, o se esiste esiste in maniera minima perchè credo che ci si esponga e si è davvero se stessi soltanto con la donna o uomo che ami. ( Vorrei dire anche un'altra cosa che forse, e ripeto forse non ha nulla a che vedere con questi discorsi. avete mai notato che quando sei fuori o quando sei in gruppo , tutti ma proprio tutti hanno quelle battute sottili ed a doppiosenso?  è forse l'istinto animalesco che ci porta a voler conquistare a primeggiare ? ) 

Ciao.

Claudio.


----------



## passante (15 Settembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Anche io ho un amico davvero speciale con cui mi confido, con cui condivido molti interessi, con cui parlo di tutto.
> Ma è gay


non dico di no, ma la "tentazione etero" è un classico


----------



## passante (15 Settembre 2011)

cara desert, hanno già detto tutto gli altri, posso solo mandarti un abbraccio solidale! sul che cosa fare non saprei proprio. forse ha ragione sbriciolata, dovresti trovare un modo di attaccare. oppure come dice lothar far saltare tutto, ma forse è solo un posticipare la cosa... non so.


----------



## Buscopann (15 Settembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi sembra di aver spiegato spero solo tu debba ancora leggere


Farfallì...certo che hai spiegato! Rispondevo ad Andy con una battuta.
Ho letto anche quello che mi hai scritto. Sebbene non corrisponda al mio modo di essere (tutte le grandi amiche che ho avuto nella mia vita le trovavo, per un motivo o per l'altro, affascinanti anche come aspetto fisico), quello che ho detto in termini un po' rozzi ti assicuro che rappresenta la realtà per una fetta non trascurabile della popolazione maschile. E' brutto lo so..ma anche il tradimento lo è..Eppure sono intorno a noi 

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (15 Settembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Buscopann, io rimango una tua fan (beccati pure la rima!).
> 
> Su con la vita


E' nei momenti difficili che si vedono i veri amici :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Buscopann


----------



## Andy (15 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ok...
> Ma ammetti che mi fai ridere...quando affermi che ti fermi a riflettere sul fatto che potresti essere un potenziale cornuto, solo perchè lei ha avuto un passato turbolento...questo mi ha fatto ridere...
> Mi ha riportato a quelli che credono che sposare una vergine sia una garanzia di fedeltà sessuale.
> Insomma cose un po' così eh?


Ok, vi faccio ridere?
Sono stato poco fa dall'avvocato per parlottare di un pò di cose che mi sono successe, tra cui anche della mia storia.
E quello cosa voleva sapere? Se me la sono trombata e ho goduto


----------



## Simy (15 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Ok, vi faccio ridere?
> Sono stato poco fa dall'avvocato per parlottare di un pò di cose che mi sono successe, tra cui anche della mia storia.
> *E quello cosa voleva sapere? Se me la sono trombata e ho goduto*
> View attachment 4217


ma è un tuo amico spero!!!!


----------



## Eliade (15 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Ok, vi faccio ridere?
> Sono stato poco fa dall'avvocato per parlottare di un pò di cose che mi sono successe, tra cui anche della mia storia.
> E quello cosa voleva sapere? Se me la sono trombata e ho goduto
> 
> View attachment 4217


 Ma...


----------



## Andy (15 Settembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> ma è un tuo amico spero!!!!


No, è un avvocato che conosceva mia madre, ed è abbastanza noto nella mia città, quindi non un giovincello alle prime armi...
Per poco non voleva sapere pure le posizioni.

Scherzo, ma me ne sono andato sconsolato...


----------



## Simy (15 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> No, è un avvocato che conosceva mia madre, ed è abbastanza noto nella mia città, quindi non un giovincello alle prime armi...
> Per poco non voleva sapere pure le posizioni.
> 
> Scherzo, *ma me ne sono andato sconsolato*...


e ci credo! 
che tristezza............


----------



## Andy (15 Settembre 2011)

Beh, almeno gli ho lasciato il biglietto da visita della mia azienda... non si sa mai...

(poi lui viene qui e legge che l'ho sputtanato...)


----------



## Simy (15 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Beh, almeno gli ho lasciato il biglietto da visita della mia azienda... non si sa mai...
> 
> (poi lui viene qui e legge che l'ho sputtanato...)



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

vabbè vado a prepararmi che tra un po vado a ballare....voglio vedere come ci vado in ufficio domattina..... :dorme::dorme::dorme::dorme:


----------



## Andy (15 Settembre 2011)

Magari è proprio Drago, un nome un programma


----------



## Mari' (15 Settembre 2011)

Andy posso? 

Quanti anni hai?


----------



## Andy (15 Settembre 2011)

certo 36, dal 10 settembre scorso


----------



## Mari' (15 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> certo 36, dal 10 settembre scorso


Grazie, OK :up:


----------



## Sole (16 Settembre 2011)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> Tu, Sole, dai l'impressione - ma posso ovviamente sbagliare - di essere tu a dettare le regole del gioco nelle tue amicizie. sicuramente sei una donna piacente, affascinante e avvicini ed allontani gli uomini che hai intorno probabilmente perchè sei "sicura" dei tuoi sentimenti e, forse, ti concedi di essere semplicemente seducente sapendo che non cederai, mai. io un discorso così non potrei farlo, mi piacciono troppo le donne.


Ma anche a me sai piacciono molto gli uomini. E anch'io sono molto attratta dai dettagli, forse perchè ho una grande immaginazione che, spesso, riesce a compensare la 'banalità' del reale.

E non credere che sia così capace di controllare le mie emozioni. Semplicemente le affronto e cerco di capirle.


----------



## Daniele (17 Settembre 2011)

Andy, se ti sposi una veergine non c'è sicurezza che non sia una vacca dopo, se ti spposi una vacca sta per certo che rimarrà vacca sempre. Quindi è  meglio cercare  nella vita chi cerca il più possibile di essere onesto con se stesso.


----------



## Nausicaa (17 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Sinceramente a volte penso di essere nato nel mondo fatato.
> Ora, io non so le vostre esperienze, ma io di persone ne ho incontrate a bizzeffe nella mia vita.
> E ti assicuro che la frase riportata da te in grassetto *manca di esperienza*.
> La mia risposta è: si mi innamoro. Se so che la mia donna ha avuto una storia da privè o è stata attrice porno, mi fermerei a valutare. Perchè del futur *non v'è certezza con chi ha idee sul sesso che divergono dalla mia in maniera così evidente*. Di certo io sarei un potenziale cornuto.
> *E ci sono donne che se vengono a sapere di certe cose del passato che hai fatto ti scaricano seduta stante, per lo stesso motivo.*


Andy, sono d'accordissimo coi grassetti (miei).
Anzi, vi è *estrema* probabilità di tragedie con chi diverge dalla nostra visione del sesso in modo radicale.
E sì ci sono donne che ti scaricherebbero sapendo che sei andato a prostitute.

Ma, diamine, allora che senso ha nascondere le cose a queste persone, proprio per potercisi ritrovare insieme ad affrontare tragedie annunciate anni dopo?
Glielo si dice, si viene piantati o si pianta, e si trova chi fa più al caso nostro, no?


----------



## Nausicaa (17 Settembre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Claro que si.
> 
> Se una è convinta che dopo essere andato in bagno lascio un odore di sandalo mischiato a mughetto e pino silvestre, non mi posso mica mettere i depuratori al sedere, o smettere di andare in bagno.....


Sei una divinità Tuba....


----------



## Nausicaa (17 Settembre 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Mah, amicizie se ne trovano un pò ovunque, non mi dispero di certo se ne perdo qualcuna. Sarà che io non ho mai avuto amicizie "fraterne", non so.


Da queste due righe mi viene da pensare che tu abbia molte conoscenze e nessun amico sai? bacio


----------



## astonished (18 Settembre 2011)

melania ha detto:


> Ciao, posso dire mia cara..perché abbiamo molto in comune e mi sembra già di conoscerti un po'.
> Suggerirei, per quella che è la mia esperienza, senz'altro di accettare di incontrarla..la lei. Una sera a cena, magari che non ci sia tuo figlio.
> Invita, però anche qualcun'altro, qualcuno che ti sia molto vicino, non so una sorella o un'amica se lo preferisci, qualcuno del cui giudizio ti fidi veramente e a cui devi confidare preventivamente i tuoi dubbi. La presenza di questa persona ti servirà a sentirti più forte e poi a scambiare le opinioni del dopo. Ah poi, ultima cosa, ma non meno importante: quella sera cerca di essere più bella che puoi e mostrati sicura, assolutamente non gelosa e sii gentile.
> Alla fine, però, tieni gli occhi aperti perché come hai già detto tu dopo tanti anni le cose possono accadere e spesso le colleghe si trovano lì a passare proprio nel momento giusto.
> ...


Quanto mi piace questo post! :up:


----------



## astonished (18 Settembre 2011)

*Non ci si può esprimere in questi termini...sconfortante.*



Daniele ha detto:


> Andy, *se ti sposi una veergine non c'è sicurezza che non sia una vacca dopo, se ti spposi una vacca sta per certo che rimarrà vacca sempre*. Quindi è  meglio cercare  nella vita chi cerca il più possibile di essere onesto con se stesso.


....te lo dico da uomo: che tristezza leggere queste cose.....

Tu dichiari di esserti laureato in ingegneria ma allora la tua presunta intelligenza dov'è finita?


----------



## Daniele (18 Settembre 2011)

Una  vecca è vacca per tutta la vita, non esiste che una persona abbia l'illuminazione totale. Al massimo per alcuni anni sarà calma, ma poi tornerà vacca all'ennesimo grado, il sempre come mi suggerisce l'esperienza. Mai prendere una persona che non condivide valori con te, non dico hobbies o cose simili, ma valori di base sulla vita, una persona disonesta è disonesta, punto, una persona bastarda è bastarda, punto, non credo e so di aver ragione in questo, ai cambiamenti delle persone, nessuno cambia davvero quello che è, solo Sant'Agostino.
Della mia ragazza cosa posso dire? Che quando era impegnata non ha mai agito da vaccomante in calore, che però quando era single si è divertita, forse anche perchè delusa da un uomo che tanto ha amato e invece lei è stata usata come "ricettacolo vaginale" d'uso costante, tristissima come cosa, ma la stimo in quanto non ha mai fatto del male a nessuno per egoismo proprio, forse dovuto a sua educazione in casa, perchè come dico sempre, un traditore è tale perchè ha avuto pessimi genitori.
L'intelligenza non deve mai essere uno strumento di pippe mentali, la spiegazione più semplice è sempre quella vera, il resto sono seghe mentali per pipparoli necrofil (vero Rabarbaro, dimmi il nome di chi ho citato??)


----------



## MK (22 Settembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Andy, se ti sposi una veergine non c'è sicurezza che non sia una vacca dopo, se ti spposi una vacca sta per certo che rimarrà vacca sempre. Quindi è  meglio cercare  nella vita chi cerca il più possibile di essere onesto con se stesso.


Quindi anche noi donne dovremmo cercare un uomo vergine? Non parlo del segno zodiacale...


----------



## contepinceton (23 Settembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Quindi anche noi donne dovremmo cercare un uomo vergine? Non parlo del segno zodiacale...


Ma come fare?
Come sai il mondo è rotondo eh?
Cioè non è che noi abbiamo un prepuzio chiuso...e che ci debba essere una donna a scappellarci eh?
Sai che mi ricordo da bambino che mia madre mi insegnava a scoprirlo e a lavarlo accuratamente?

Detto ciò...è l'imene che ha creato il mito della verginità eh?

Ma ti dico una cosa...
Sabato ad un matrimonio ho ritrovato una ex vacca...
Direi una dal passato turbolento...poi ha trovato il suo uomo e sono una splendida coppia...
Lui?
Mai stato un santo eh?
Si sono trovati!

Brutto comunque che si dia della vacca alle donne eh?
Ma non capisco...
A me piace essere il toretto...maialino della mia vacchetta...
ma solo in certi casi eh?

Ma se una si innamora di un toretto da monta che fa?
Lui è nato per montare eh?
Se poi tu con la tua psiche lo smonti...
Come fa a montare?


----------



## Ultimo (23 Settembre 2011)

astonished ha detto:


> ....te lo dico da uomo: che tristezza leggere queste cose.....
> 
> Tu dichiari di esserti laureato in ingegneria ma allora la tua presunta intelligenza dov'è finita?


Ciao. Da quando cultura ed intelligenza vanno di pari passo? ( Daniele non è una stoccata nei tuoi confronti non mi permetto di farlo.) Penso poi che la trasformazione delle persone che siano bastarde, vacche" ingenue" e via discorrendo sia possibile. un esempio? ecco l'esempio, e quale miglior modo se non restare nel tema del forum? noi traditi, noi traditori, siamo cambiati dopo aver tradito o essere stati traditi? 

Ciao.

Claudio.


----------

